# The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's what's up, the original Donk/Box/Bubble thread got all gummed up with bitching and whining. In this thread, we do three simple things:
1) post pictures of donks, boxes, bubbles, or anything similar
2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or short, concise statements of personal taste (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")
3) enjoy a fun, entertaining thread

We DO NOT:
1) bitch, whine, argue, accuse, point fingers, or engage in e-thuggery
2) talk about race. This is a thread about CARS, not people.
3) talk about how unsafe these things are. I'm more concerned about the Powerstroke trucks with soot-belching stacks and 40" boggers that can't see me thru their 5% tinted windshields.
4) repost pictures. Come on y'all
All that being said, let's get the ball rolling


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
We DO NOT:
1) bitch, whine, argue, accuse, point fingers, or engage in e-thuggery


But that is the CL way of life!!


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (eggman95)*

few more because I'm bored.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (eggman95)*









The paint jobs on these things are amazing... 










_Modified by JustinCSVT at 12:53 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JustinCSVT)*

I didn't really like this style when they started hittin' the streets but they grew on me. I've got respect for anyone who has enough time, patience, and determination to make their vision come true.


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

I think with some more tasteful looking wheels, these things would look worlds better.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_I think with some more tasteful looking wheels, these things would look worlds better. 

Meh at the tasteful wheels...this isn't about tasteful.
These are "blow ya brains out, blind you with my wheels, and get everyone's attention within a 5000ft. radius" type cars. That's what they are made for and that's why I like them.
I drive a pretty undercover car but I'd love to make a change every once in a while to a box.


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with you there. 
I guess what I was saying was I wouldn't mind driving one with some nice wheels. It'd be like driving an SUV on 26's. Something I'd like to ride around town with. 
As is? I'd be a little embarassed by the purple wheels


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_
As is? I'd be a little embarassed by the purple wheels









Yea I would too...
unless it's a Prince themed car.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

Why is it called "Donk/Box/Bubble". Not complaining, just honestly curious.


----------



## MOB (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_Why is it called "Donk/Box/Bubble". Not complaining, just honestly curious. 
I believe it refers to the style of car. More explanation. http://www.cardomain.com/features/donks


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

FELLAS! Let's get back to business here!


----------



## Jolf666 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

A Donk is a 71-76 chevy Impala or Caprice that sits on 22 to 26 inch rims.
A Bubble is a late model, 90's Chevy caprice.
A Box is a early to mid-eighties Chevrolet Caprice and Malibu.
















_edit for picture_ 


_Modified by Jolf666 at 8:21 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinCSVT* »_
Yea I would too...
unless it's a Prince themed car.








 Game. Blouses.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Jolf666)*

do bumper height laws come into play with these cars?
trucks running 44s (or big mudin' tires) and lift kits usually have their bumpers raised at lest 12+ inches from the stock height...so does bumper height laws affect raised trucks the same as raised cars?
some people get pulled over because their car is lowered...would someone driving these get pulled over because their bumper is too high.
Since low riders have already been done...I guess it is time for "high" riders...If you have the money and it is what you like, sure, why not...


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (gti dreamn)*

anyone has the update on the convertable with the Phantom front end? that was a sick car.


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*









Those are 30 inches.


----------



## dj_elite (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_ Game. Blouses.

LMAO
...then he made us pancakes.

OT:
these things are starting to grow on me... the amount of work that goes into doing one completely is impressive... that convertible is insane!


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

I see donks/boxes/bubbles all the time in vallejo and will have to take pics more often. 
Tell ya the truth, I'd love to put 26s on a slightly lifted pickup. 
http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/s...06289
"Coming to a $5000 caprice near you.."










_Modified by OoTLink at 1:26 AM 12-28-2006_


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (dj_elite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_elite* »_
LMAO
...then he made us pancakes.

Would you like some grapes..............b*tches


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (dj_elite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_elite* »_LMAO
...then he made us pancakes.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

I really dont get DONK...ugh whyyyy? whyyy do people do this? And we alll know who loves DONK the most....uuuuuggh







These cars are totally unsafe and do they meet bumper laws in states? God forbid you get hit by one.
Seriously just look at this!









(Sorry I had to...everything you said not to do I did...lol) Im a tad buzzed gimme a break...















Donk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




































Donk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (VW PAUL)*

I'm guessing that someone somewhere has had a vehicle-to-donk collision. Anyone aware of what happens next? I can imagine the officer writing the report finding numerous ride-height-related violations. ...which would trickle down to the owner's insurance.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i don't know why, but they look so toy like to me. was very weird when i went to Atlanta last October and saw one in person for the first time!


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

I just moved down to florida from nyc a few months ago...and these things are all over the place. didn't know there was a name/term for them. 3/4 of the time the wheels probably cost more than the actual car. And i see of lot of them with badly banged out/rolled fenders. To each their own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (snuffyboy3)*

I've never seen one of these on the road in SoCal (might not be street legal here). 
Is this a regional thing??


----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 








I just fell out of my chair! That thing is INSANE!!!


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (BrianGriffin)*

I wished I had my camera with me a couple of weeks ago. I pulled up (16 near Somerset) next to a guy in a box who had done the cleanest box job I've seen in person yet. I was so occupied with the fact that he had fully colormatched the rims of his gold Daytons to the body paint (deep maroon) that I forgot to check what exact model car it was. Anyway, I actually rolled down my window to compliment him on a really sharp version of a box. Knowing my general attitude toward design, I was shocked at myself, but it was nice car!


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


----------



## nick thomas (Nov 8, 2006)

omg my eyes hurt & i think i just threw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I really dont get DONK...ugh whyyyy? whyyy do people do this? And we alll know who loves DONK the most....uuuuuggh







These cars are totally unsafe and do they meet bumper laws in states? God forbid you get hit by one.


Hey Bitchpants McSandytwat, get out of my thread.

Totally unsafe? Clearly you don't live in the country. Out here in hicksville we've got all kinds of lifted Jeeps, pickups, and SUVs bombing around. You wanna talk unsafe? Ever see a lifted '80's pickup with such bad alignment its front wheels are shimmying? I see these things doing 80 on the highway, and you can bet yer azz they haven't upgraded the brakes. For every lifted donk in this thread I can show you a pickup lifted higher, whose body has a higher COG to start with, and whose tires are NOT meant for pavement.
FOCUS PEOPLE, FOOOCUS!!!


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
All that being said, let's get the *ballers* rolling



Fixed that for you. I don't know why, but I do kinda like these things. I normally hate flashy stuff, especially when it is only for the sake fo flash, but a small part of me really enjoys these. I would take on over a pimped out SUV 8 days a week. (All braking saftey issues being hopefully addressed,)


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

heh, that's pretty cool. it's like a Hot Wheels car come to life!
obin


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

I don't care what anyone says, that is amazing.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

This car needs more quoting... I can't see how anyone would say that car isn't anything but ridiculously hot.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*





























_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 12:32 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## HNT GLI (Jul 2, 2004)

When keepin' it real goes too far /Chappelle


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (HNT GLI)*

ok...i have some from a car show i went to...nothing to crazy tho...my brother likes em...i think its cool from an art stand-point, but i wouldn't do it because it seems like a waste.
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=m


----------



## Thrice (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
This car needs more quoting... I can't see how anyone would say that car isn't anything but ridiculously hot. 

The grill is a little too fake looking for me. Otherwise it's an amazing piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: (Thrice)*

Anybody know about the color matched area behind the wheels? Are they using something like a "brake dust guard" thing behind their chrome wheels and just painting it to match?
Some have them, and some dont.
I prefer without, but maybe they put them there to add more color to the wheel area, or to hide the engine/suspension area a bit.


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (CSmith)*









OMG, IT'S A HONKY TONK BA-DONKA DONK!


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (RatRedux)*

^ lol


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (RatRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RatRedux* »_OMG, IT'S A HONKY TONK BA-DONKA DONK!

Post of the day.


----------



## sphipps70 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (K9jetta)*


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

Wassup guys.....im brand new to this site so i guess im a noob...
But...im a long standing member of the Eastcoastryders site where most of these pics came from.... 
Its good to see that even tho the pics got some hate, u guys are much more open-minded than most other sites.....
Even if yall dont like the cars all together, yall point out the good stuff and not just the bad...thats cool. Yall showed respect for the hard work put into these cars..... thats very respectable in its self....
Anywho, if u need anymore pics....feel free to ask...i have pics for days...... The good, the bad, the ugly.........
Peace.....


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (540BOY)*

Please post some. Show me some of the better themed ones. I love the branded ones.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

I'll try to find some themed ones...there are some nice themed ones but often times the owners will go too far and instead of looking nice and original, it will come out looking tacky and akward...but i'll find some pics anyway.


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (540BOY)*








post some really tacky ones

_Modified by EuroDubbin at 3:55 PM 12-28-2006_


_Modified by EuroDubbin at 3:55 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

Heres a few pics of the "garfield Box". it has a theme that is more subtle and not overwhelming......30inch Dub Esinem LS spinners.....


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (EuroDubbin)*

really? is that a serious request.....i can find plenty but i dont know why u would want to see them.....lol........if u do....i'd be happy to post them...lmao


----------



## sphipps70 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_
really? is that a serious request.....i can find plenty but i dont know why u would want to see them.....lol........if u do....i'd be happy to post them...lmao

Yes I believe it was..the tackier...the better!!


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

Not necessary a full blown theme, but heres a Louis Vuitton Cutlass...27 inch rims...


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (CSmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSmith* »_Anybody know about the color matched area behind the wheels? Are they using something like a "brake dust guard" thing behind their chrome wheels and just painting it to match?
Some have them, and some dont.
I prefer without, but maybe they put them there to add more color to the wheel area, or to hide the engine/suspension area a bit.


More likely because even 14" brakes look puny inside of 20"+ rims.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

Well now i think im sure the request for a tacky themed car is nothing more than a fuel source for redicule....but......i might as well give u something really tacky to make fun of.....haha..


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (CSmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSmith* »_Anybody know about the color matched area behind the wheels? Are they using something like a "brake dust guard" thing behind their chrome wheels and just painting it to match?
Some have them, and some dont.
I prefer without, but maybe they put them there to add more color to the wheel area, or to hide the engine/suspension area a bit.


Well it all depends on the wheel.....most "true spinners" come with a solid backing that acts as a brake dust shield and a nice backdrop for the spinner....the solid backs have a cool design that includes a heat sink area to keep the break cool.....pretty nice idea.... (these backings usually have the word "DUB" inscribed in them because most are made by dub, however foose, and someothers, most notably DAVIN, have them also.
But....on other wheels guys wil add an aftermarket dust shield just for cosmetic reasons (looks good and keeps wheels clean)


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

This is about as tacky as it come.....but you asked for it....








However, the craftmanship must be admired....


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont mean to kind of "post whore" you guys website....so feel free to stop me at anypoint...

Heres another "themed whip" its a SPIDERMAN bubble on 28s....done by Mr. Scrape from South Caroline...he's probably the king of themes due to his unparalled attention to detail....u'll see what i mean in the pictures...


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_
.the solid backs have a cool design that includes a heat sink area to keep the break cool.....pretty nice idea.... (these backings usually have the word "DUB" inscribed in them because most are made by dub, however foose, and someothers, most notably DAVIN, have them also.


Didn't know that. That's pretty cool...


----------



## ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
This car needs more quoting... I can't see how anyone would say that car isn't anything but ridiculously hot. 

Wrong. It is gayer than a 12' inflatable gay dick, as the kids these days might say. Though I will say that I have nothing but the utmost respect for the workmanship that went into these cars. Misdirected, perhaps, but it's still quality.


_Modified by ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY at 3:24 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY* »_
Wrong. It is gayer than a 12' inflatable gay dick. Though I will say that I have nothing but the utmost respect for the workmanship that went into these cars. Misdirected, perhaps, but it's still quality.



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and so, i respect yours...how ever... i must say the work put into this is unbelieveable...ive seen all the build-up pics from the shop manager (spade kreations in Ohio[?])
The car is far from just a show car....it has (or is in the process or getting) custom air-ride suspension...heavy duty rear end....572 Merlin Big Block...will spin those 30s like rallies (as those 30s are forged from special air-craft grade aluminun and therefore are lighter than some 22inch rims....) This car is a real monster....however....its not for everones tastes.....
edit: but its cool that u atleast respect the work....alot of people arent open enough to give it even that......


_Modified by 540BOY at 12:27 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_I dont mean to kind of "post whore" you guys website....so feel free to stop me at anypoint...

Heres another "themed whip" its a SPIDERMAN bubble on 28s....done by Mr. Scrape from South Caroline...he's probably the king of themes due to his unparalled attention to detail....u'll see what i mean in the pictures...


i just find it ironic that a guy who builds this type of car would go by the nickname "Mr. Scrape"















and seriously, the craftsmanship on these cars is phenomenal, but i can't say i like the style.
but different strokes for different folks; not everyone likes euros http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and so, i respect yours...how ever... i must say the work put into this is unbelieveable...ive seen all the build-up pics from the shop manager (spade kreations in Ohio[?])
The car is far from just a show car....it has (or is in the process or getting) custom air-ride suspension...heavy duty rear end....572 Merlin Big Block...will spin those 30s like rallies (as those 30s are forged from special air-craft grade aluminun and therefore are lighter than some 22inch rims....) This car is a real monster....however....its not for everones tastes.....
edit: but its cool that u atleast respect the work....alot of people arent open enough to give it even that......

_Modified by 540BOY at 12:27 PM 12-28-2006_

I guess the only part I really don't care for is the rolls front end. The paint job, on the other hand, is gorgeous.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (K9jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K9jetta* »_
i just find it ironic that a guy who builds this type of car would go by the nickname "Mr. Scrape"















and seriously, the craftsmanship on these cars is phenomenal, but i can't say i like the style.
but different strokes for different folks; not everyone likes euros http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah i know what you mean by irony....but....he does bags and drops and stuff like that....

















He even slammed a donk on 26inch rims......








Im pretty sure thats where he got his start as the lifting trend is fairly new in the larger scheme of things

[


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY* »_
I guess the only part I really don't care for is the rolls front end. The paint job, on the other hand, is gorgeous.

Yeah quite a few peopled dont like the front end so much.....some would have prefered the original impala front end but thats what the customer wanted i believe.......
The rolls-royce front end was molded from a real one but the grill was hand made because an authentic grill was upwards of $6000 i believe, it does have real lights tho....like $1000 EACH


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

I'm quoting this again because I actually _really like_ it. The Phantom grill goes surprisingly well with the overall look of the car & helps hide just how high up the vehicle is. The wheels are also fairly nice and tuck into the wheel arches beautifully. Alas, I see far to many of these that are just too tacky around Columbus and overall I'm not a big fan of this look.If more looked like this (or that Spider Man one) I think it could possibly change my mind though. I would also like to know how they get into the cars? I'm not seeing any grab handles.
540, you say this is located in Ohio (or at least the shop)?


----------



## bat94chevy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Jolf666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jolf666* »_ A Donk is a 71-76 chevy Impala or Caprice that sits on 22 to 26 inch rims.
A Bubble is a late model, 90's Chevy caprice.
A Box is a early to mid-eighties Chevrolet Caprice and Malibu.



OK You are not completely right.
A DONK is a 1971-1976 Caprice or Impala. It doesnt matter if it has 28" rims or 15" rims or if it is completely STOCK. That is a donk
A BOX is a 1977-1990 Caprice or Impala
A BUBBLE is a 1991-1996 Caprice or Impala

But I am a fellow East Coast Ryder/King of The Street member also, and I love these type of cars. I'll post pic of some too


_Modified by bat94chevy at 12:49 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (GahannaKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GahannaKid* »_
I'm quoting this again because I actually _really like_ it. The Phantom grill goes surprisingly well with the overall look of the car & helps hide just how high up the vehicle is. The wheels are also fairly nice and tuck into the wheel arches beautifully. Alas, I see far to many of these that are just too tacky around Columbus and overall I'm not a big fan of this look.If more looked like this (or that Spider Man one) I think it could possibly change my mind though. I would also like to know how they get into the cars? I'm not seeing any grab handles.
540, you say this is located in Ohio (or at least the shop)?

actually, i don't feel the front integrates well with the car, as it makes it visually very front heavy; plus IMHO it ruins a beautiful classic Impala (although it can of course be reversed). that said, the paint looks spectacular!


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (GahannaKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GahannaKid* »_
I'm quoting this again because I actually _really like_ it. The Phantom grill goes surprisingly well with the overall look of the car & helps hide just how high up the vehicle is. The wheels are also fairly nice and tuck into the wheel arches beautifully. Alas, I see far to many of these that are just too tacky around Columbus and overall I'm not a big fan of this look.If more looked like this (or that Spider Man one) I think it could possibly change my mind though. I would also like to know how they get into the cars? I'm not seeing any grab handles.
540, you say this is located in Ohio (or at least the shop)?


Im pretty sure the doors have door poppers with shaved handles....doors pop on remote.....
and the shop and the car orginate from Cincinatti Ohio....the owner of the car owns a local audio shop there (also owns a tahoe on 28s inch rims, among others)


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Thrice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thrice* »_
The grill is a little too fake looking for me. Otherwise it's an amazing piece of craftsmanship.

The grill is chrome plated aluminum plate and solid stock bars.... 
thanks for the compliment too


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (bat94chevy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bat94chevy* »_OK You are not completely right.
A DONK is a 1971-1976 Caprice or Impala. It doesnt matter if it has 28" rims or 15" rims or if it is completely STOCK. That is a donk
A BOX is a 1977-1990 Caprice or Impala
A BUBBLE is a 1991-1996 Caprice or Impala


you learn something every day i guess; i didn't realize that the terms were model specific - i thought they were era/body styling specific (i.e. "Bubble" being newer vehicles w/ curvier lines)


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

And....so the man himself has arrived....^^^^

wassup spade


----------



## sphipps70 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (bat94chevy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bat94chevy* »_

OK You are not completely right.
A DONK is a 1971-1976 Caprice or Impala. It doesnt matter if it has 28" rims or 15" rims or if it is completely STOCK. That is a donk
A BOX is a 1977-1990 Caprice or Impala
A BUBBLE is a 1991-1996 Caprice or Impala

But I am a fellow East Coast Ryder/King of The Street member also, and I love these type of cars. I'll post pic of some too

_Modified by bat94chevy at 12:49 PM 12-28-2006_


Damn...I learned something today. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_











That is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This thread turned out far better than expected. Thanks for your contributions 540BOY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enriquejcu* »_
That is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
This thread turned out far better than expected. Thanks for your contributions 540BOY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










No problem...this is an example of a "themed whip" not taken too far...
It has some interesting touches including of all things.....skittle shaped sub covers...haha....nice tho....very detailed.


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY* »_
Wrong. It is gayer than a 12' inflatable gay dick, as the kids these days might say. Though I will say that I have nothing but the utmost respect for the workmanship that went into these cars. Misdirected, perhaps, but it's still quality.

_Modified by ROCK AND ROLL CHEVY at 3:24 PM 12-28-2006_

you build what the customer wants .. and there are many more likes than dislikes.... but everyone is entitled to their opinions


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and so, i respect yours...how ever... i must say the work put into this is unbelieveable...ive seen all the build-up pics from the shop manager (spade kreations in Ohio[?])
The car is far from just a show car....it has (or is in the process or getting) custom air-ride suspension...heavy duty rear end....572 Merlin Big Block...will spin those 30s like rallies (as those 30s are forged from special air-craft grade aluminun and therefore are lighter than some 22inch rims....) This car is a real monster....however....its not for everones tastes.....
edit: but its cool that u atleast respect the work....alot of people arent open enough to give it even that......

_Modified by 540BOY at 12:27 PM 12-28-2006_

thanks dog... yea were in cincinnati, ohio


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*



540BOY said:


> I do like the detail that went into this. I also like how the web ends on the hood and continues onto the dash too. Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sphipps70 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*

For the cars with the 30 inch rims on them..how do you get them to turn? 
Looks almost impossible.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_


540BOY said:


> I do like the detail that went into this. I also like how the web ends on the hood and continues onto the dash too. Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






540BOY said:


> Yes and also the web continues on the exterior as well and appears to be hung up on the side mirrors and ending at the tail lights.....nice detail withought going overboard...
> Not to mention the speakers integrated into the spider design on the doors, spider-shaped sub covers, spiderwebbed Headliner etc.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_









lol I bet he's wondering how to get into that car








I see a lot of these cars around NE Wisconsin







lol and imo I think they're really stupid. However, that one maroon car on 30's is actually really hot. Most of these type of cars in my area are really crappy/rusty sedans on cheap looking 22's that look to be only 7.5" wide







Add 4 15" Walmart subs to make the entire car rattle louder than the bass, and that's the first impression I got on these type of cars... I guess there are some cool ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (sphipps70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sphipps70* »_For the cars with the 30 inch rims on them..how do you get them to turn? 
Looks almost impossible. 

The 30 inch rims u see in this post (on the Rolls-royce caprice hybrid) are forged from specialy aircraft-grade aluminum and are really lighweight (relatively speaking of cource)....i think spade once commented that they weight less than a set of 22inch Dub spinners....
Oh not to mention the 572 big block to ease it to motion.......










_Modified by 540BOY at 1:02 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## sphipps70 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_
The 30 inch rims u see in this post (on the Rolls-royce caprice hybrid) are forged from specialy aircraft-grade aluminum and are really lighweight (relatively speaking of cource)....i think spade once commented that they weight less than a set of 22inch Dub spinners....
Oh not to mention the 572 big block to ease it to motion.......









_Modified by 540BOY at 1:02 PM 12-28-2006_

I'm sorry....I wasn't clear in my question..how do you get the car to turn??


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (sphipps70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sphipps70* »_
I'm sorry....I wasn't clear in my question..how do you get the car to turn??



Oh....i see.....all custom made suspension.....Frame modifications, etc....a competent shop like spades or scrapes will have any car turning perfectly...however...all shops arent spade or scrapes...so u get a bunch of cutting and hacking at the body and frame (UNSAFE) and 26.4 point u-turns....


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (sphipps70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sphipps70* »_For the cars with the 30 inch rims on them..how do you get them to turn? 
Looks almost impossible. 

we pushed the wheels out and forward to get more turning area...


----------



## bat94chevy (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is more pics of the Skittles Donk




































_Modified by bat94chevy at 1:07 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_
The 30 inch rims u see in this post (on the Rolls-royce caprice hybrid) are forged from specialy aircraft-grade aluminum and are really lighweight (relatively speaking of cource)....i think spade once commented that they weight less than a set of 22inch Dub spinners....
Oh not to mention the 572 big block to ease it to motion.......









_Modified by 540BOY at 1:02 PM 12-28-2006_

dont know about the 22dub but they deffinately weigh less than my 22" wires....


----------



## sphipps70 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for answering my question.
Now I know.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_
dont know about the 22dub but they deffinately weigh less than my 22" wires.... 


Oh my bad....dang....didnt realized wire were that hefty......never had any =(


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

I don't have any pics - I would just like to thanks to 540 and Spade for coming to our little discussion with some true information and excellent pics of AWESOME craftsmanship. Specifically, the explanation of the front suspension mods, that has puzzled me. I know how hard it is to get a lifted truck to steer correctly, and have seen way too many that don't.
That spiderman car is amazing - I also dig the web continuation on the dash.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (sphipps70)*

that skittle car is damn cool.
I want to make a real box, a Volvo 740 on 22"s.


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_

Oh my bad....dang....didnt realized wire were that hefty......never had any =(

yea there heavy... but i pick up deals where i can...


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (phatsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatsac* »_I don't have any pics - I would just like to thanks to 540 and Spade for coming to our little discussion with some true information and excellent pics of AWESOME craftsmanship.
I'm with this guy. This thread is alot more informative and civil than the last thread and these two guys chipping in with some real information is awesome. 
I do have a question though. Some of these things are just ridiculously high. So how do you really get into one. Do you just have to jump and crawlin or what?
It's a stupid question but I've been curious.


----------



## HybridCreation (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey 540 and Spade, it's Cam....a.k.a 87EuroCut from ECR! Glad to see ya'll made it! Hopefully this'll change some of the people's minds on the board about the lifestyle. Different strokes for different folks. Everyone doesn't aspire to own a Benz, BMW, etc and everyone that owns these cars aren't drug dealers...they're regular guys like me and you, working to get one...we just have different goals


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
























u want me to post those?

_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:21 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*

my image tags aint working on here


----------



## bat94chevy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hawaiian Punch Donk


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (HybridCreation)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HybridCreation* »_Hey 540 and Spade, it's Cam....a.k.a 87EuroCut from ECR! Glad to see ya'll made it! Hopefully this'll change some of the people's minds on the board about the lifestyle. Different strokes for different folks. Everyone doesn't aspire to own a Benz, BMW, etc and everyone that owns these cars aren't drug dealers...they're regular guys like me and you, working to get one...we just have different goals

wassup....never knew your name was CAM, lol..........i read "Cam" and was like "who is this?" haha...but wassup.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_






















_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:24 PM 12-28-2006_



























LMAO.......the tags werent messed up..........u were...lmao...j/k homie


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*

























corrected ...but just a little too late


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_I'm with this guy. This thread is alot more informative and civil than the last thread and these two guys chipping in with some real information is awesome. 
I do have a question though. Some of these things are just ridiculously high. So how do you really get into one. Do you just have to jump and crawlin or what?
It's a stupid question but I've been curious. 

some have the truck nerf bars and ive seen some with the truck sidwinder flip down steps..... other than that though its run and jump...


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*

Another somewhat "serious" question: 
What is the reasoning behind theming them with product logos? I am sure no one gets paid to do it, so I imagine it is just something so they can have a theme to build on. Is there anything more to it than that? 
Also, try to post up the "craziest"/wierdest themed cars you can it you have 'em.


----------



## bat94chevy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_I'm with this guy. This thread is alot more informative and civil than the last thread and these two guys chipping in with some real information is awesome. 
I do have a question though. Some of these things are just ridiculously high. So how do you really get into one. Do you just have to jump and crawlin or what?
It's a stupid question but I've been curious. 

I dont know if all the cars have them but some cars have a step that come down.
Like that galaxie










_Modified by bat94chevy at 1:33 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_Another somewhat "serious" question: 
What is the reasoning behind theming them with product logos? I am sure no one gets paid to do it, so I imagine it is just something so they can have a theme to build on. Is there anything more to it than that? 
Also, try to post up the "craziest"/wierdest themed cars you can it you have 'em.

Something like that...its like a fad...u know how those catch on. I suspect that some guy said "i want to be original" and he did a theme....some others saw it and copied....and it spread like wild fire.....


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_
Something like that...its like a fad...u know how those catch on. I suspect that some guy said "i want to be original" and he did a theme....some others saw it and copied....and it spread like wild fire..... 

Got it. So it is just like the Mk IV forums.










_Modified by Adam777 at 1:38 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Do any of these cars have a 1.8T in them? because then they would never lose... even though they would probably never move.


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nourdmrolnmt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nourdmrolnmt* »_Do any of these cars have a 1.8T in them? because then they would never lose... even though they would probably never move.
 Good one...








I figured they had to have somthing, but by the looks of some of the cars it did look like you had to try your luck jumping. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:49 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

As the creator of this thread, I'd like to thank Spade and 540 for coming in and throwing down some actual knowledge while the rest of us were merely speculating. I'm also glad you guys brought some new pictures of some SERIOUSLY impressive rides.
To the gurus, a lot of us here have been wondering what these hi-riders do to improve braking and handling. Having driven a lot of lifted trucks with big tall tires, I know for a fact that it puts a lot of stress on the braking system; I can imagine the same is true for big sedans on big wheels. Do these guys generally upgrade the brakes and steering systems to handle the added mass?
I've also heard that the box-style Chevy's can be lifted using parts from 1/2 ton Chevy trucks and vans from the same era. Is this true?


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

thanks Spade and 540. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_As the creator of this thread, I'd like to thank Spade and 540 for coming in and throwing down some actual knowledge while the rest of us were merely speculating. I'm also glad you guys brought some new pictures of some SERIOUSLY impressive rides.
To the gurus, a lot of us here have been wondering what these hi-riders do to improve braking and handling. Having driven a lot of lifted trucks with big tall tires, I know for a fact that it puts a lot of stress on the braking system; I can imagine the same is true for big sedans on big wheels. Do these guys generally upgrade the brakes and steering systems to handle the added mass?
I've also heard that the box-style Chevy's can be lifted using parts from 1/2 ton Chevy trucks and vans from the same era. Is this true?

alot change over to truck parts.... cutlass/montes/regals can use s-10 4x4 parts and full size use truck parts then you get big break kits for those models...


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

...so do you just tell your insurance company you drive a Donk or what?


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (Golfme)*

Great to finally get some info on these types of cars. I will admit, I do not like them, but do respect them and the work that went into them. 
Question for SPADEKREATIONS/540BOY, do people usually upgrade the brakes after on these? I mean a 1970's brake system was not designed to stop a 30" wheel







How about the engine? 
Also give me some idea on prices when it comes to doing this, like to fit a 30" wheel what needs to be done on a old caprice? (something like that).


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (xmaciek82x)*

That's my question too--do these things just use some kind of truck suspension and lift kits? They look to still be 2WD--what do they have to do to get the suspension to articulate that far?
I'd also be interested to see how they manage to stop those monster wheels/tires. Those things must weigh 150-200lbs/corner...
I don't think they'd be road legal in OR/WA, either, as they wouldn't meet bumper height ordinances.
Like most show cars, very impressive in terms of the craftsmanship. Not my thing at all, but I respect the work.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Numbersix)*

I love the Spider Man car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Sortafast)*

To attempt to answer some of these questions:

Yes brake upgrades are desired in these types of cars, thought, unfortunatley they are overlooked. Brake upgrades range from switching to stainless brake lines, to installing aftermaket disk brake conversions to full on big brake upgrades....i

And Yes, alot of these cars use truck suspension parts... For example, people will take springs from a larger truck to lift a car. As spade said, u can even use a blazer suspension to lift a g-body car....

Plus things such as extended trailing- and a-arms are necessary for proper alignment....


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (bat94chevy)*









I have no clue why, but that is COOL!








Lotta good info in this thread. Thanks for sharing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

_Modified by 540BOY at 4:29 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

Its not all looks either.....they got some power...


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

Mr. Scrape Creation 
Thomas Davis #58 on The Carolina Panthers


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

Brings a tear to my eye



















_Modified by notniuq2g at 4:44 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

Notniuq2g: good lookin on that last post of the purple donk ....very perfect car to display the attention to detail and a very complete car...Nice post....One of my favorite...26 inch Asanti rims.... 
Notice the color-matched springs, shocks and brakelines and engines, and all the fiberglass work..
Beautiful suede interior......(including the East Coast Ryders King of the STreet dvd in the seat )


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

i dont know how many of yall are into speakers but we really got king kong in our trunks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlOEaCuDzA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5r3C8ooB2I


_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:21 PM 12-28-2006_


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (540BOY)*

This is what I was hoping my donk thread was gonna be before it got locked. But thanks to 540 and the other guys who came over and gave some good info.
Even though it's not the kind of thing I would do, I can respect a lot of these cars more seeing the work that gets put into a lot of them.
A lot of people here probably have negative opinions towards them, because much of what people (like myself) see on the street are a really nice set of BIG rims tacked onto a car that looks ready for the scrap heap. But almost all of these are really well done, with a lot of attention to detail.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_Brings a tear to my eye










Wow, that is damn near perfect. Also love the purple one that you posted too. The amount of detail is amazing.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Trunk Setups


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

Thanks again to 540 and Scrape. Your contributions are great!
Also thanks to whoever it was who explained the brakeshields. That is what I saw on the box I posted about on pg 1. And yes, wire wheels weigh a ton.


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_Its not all looks either.....they got some power...










Thats chad johnsons from the bengals


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

as far as height requirements .... generally your not messed with but ohio law for cars or trucks is 3" above or below stock bumper height.. so if a cop wanted to mess with ya he could


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*

I think the slammed on huge wheels look much better than the raised ones....either way, just cuz its not my taste doesnt mean I cant respect the work put into the quality ones. That spiderman one is some dope work!


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*

Lots of automotive creativity in this thread. Any loungers who don't appreciate it are fake car enthusiasts.


----------



## Zytek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Totally unsafe? Clearly you don't live in the country. Out here in hicksville we've got all kinds of lifted Jeeps, pickups, and SUVs bombing around. You wanna talk unsafe? Ever see a lifted '80's pickup with such bad alignment its front wheels are shimmying? I see these things doing 80 on the highway, and you can bet yer azz they haven't upgraded the brakes. For every lifted donk in this thread I can show you a pickup lifted higher, whose body has a higher COG to start with, and whose tires are NOT meant for pavement.


What do unsafely lifted trucks have to do with the safety or lack thereof of donks? 
Your argument lacks any logic whatsoever. Yes, these donk tanks having gigantic heavy rolling masses attached to drum brakes designed for 15' steelies are dangerous; unsafe 4x4 trucks don't change that fact.


----------



## psnolazy (Jan 21, 2005)

can we get a donk with HUGE brakes on it too? theres gotta be someone out there who did it!


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Zytek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zytek* »_
What do unsafely lifted trucks have to do with the safety or lack thereof of donks? 
Your argument lacks any logic whatsoever. Yes, these donk tanks having gigantic heavy rolling masses attached to drum brakes designed for 15' steelies are dangerous; unsafe 4x4 trucks don't change that fact.

I'm sorry, you must have gotten lost. This is the "NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread". The "_please_ bitch about donks/boxes/bubbles" thread is http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2995279


----------



## Zytek (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
I'm sorry, you must have gotten lost. This is the "NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread". The "_please_ bitch about donks/boxes/bubbles" thread is http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2995279

Lost? I was responding by quote by you bitching about 4x4 trucks. Who is lost?


----------



## FuSioNpNoY (Aug 6, 2003)

I wouldn't own one, but I love these types of cars.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there a graceful way of getting into these things? I can see that a lot of them don't appear to have steps on the frame or anything.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_Is there a graceful way of getting into these things? I can see that a lot of them don't appear to have steps on the frame or anything. 

My guess is a bunch of them have hideaway steps or whatever.


----------



## radroc (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

If you invest now in Car Step Ladders, you'll make a killing with the Donks being popular! Chromed out?


----------



## lolitzbilly (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_Is there a graceful way of getting into these things? I can see that a lot of them don't appear to have steps on the frame or anything. 
Check out page 2. I asked the exact same question.


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

And read through all that? pffft.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

No hide away car steps.
I personally dont like steps at all. That way fat girls cant get in your car.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

G-Body love


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_G-Body love 


















Nice!!!


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

So how smooth do these things ride? With rubberband tires and super lifted suspensions, I can't imagine it's Cadillac smooth. Also, I can't see how there can be much suspension travel before them dub dubs hit the fenders.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_So how smooth do these things ride? With rubberband tires and super lifted suspensions, I can't imagine it's Cadillac smooth. Also, I can't see how there can be much suspension travel before them dub dubs hit the fenders.

a buddy of mine has a "bubble" and his car rides very well. it feels pretty smooth and there was nothing about the ride that made me say "oh this is uneasy." put it this way: it was a heck of a lot more comfortable than about 95% of the lowered euro/japanese/import racer types with the $1,000 mis-guided suspensions i've ever driven or been in.
obin


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Obin Robinson)*

So is safe to say that the Donks are finally CL Approved??? somewhat?

I been fighting to get some respect for these vehicles all year. Every Donk Thread I started always went to hell








Thank to everyone who helped educate the Car Lounge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these cars are off the hook and deserve some respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_So is safe to say that the Donks are finally CL Approved??? somewhat?

I been fighting to get some respect for these vehicles all year. Every Donk Thread I started always went to hell








Thank to everyone who helped educate the Car Lounge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these cars are off the hook and deserve some respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

While I repsect the extremely work and craftsmanship, I still would never consider one for my personal tastes. Cool to see we got a few new guys to join the CL and actually positively contribute to a thread that still critques thier personal taste in cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_So is safe to say that the Donks are finally CL Approved??? somewhat?

I been fighting to get some respect for these vehicles all year. Every Donk Thread I started always went to hell








Thank to everyone who helped educate the Car Lounge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these cars are off the hook and deserve some respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I think now, if nothing else we have gained some respect for our car culture and lifestyle. While everyone may not like it, its cool that guys from different backgrounds can respect it. 
I must say, while i came here only to "educate" about a particular style, i actually enjoy coming to the CL. I learn alot from the other threads in the lounge....i wouldnt mind sticking around and learning a few things... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*

CL approved? Who knows. I know that when I see one on the road I smile. They are still quite rare here on the left coast so it pretty much makes my day. I prefer them to the ubiquitous lifted SUV and pickup.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_

I think now, if nothing else we have gained some respect for our car culture and lifestyle. While everyone may not like it, its cool that guys from different backgrounds can respect it. 
I must say, while i came here only to "educate" about a particular style, i actually enjoy coming to the CL. I learn alot from the other threads in the lounge....i wouldnt mind sticking around and learning a few things... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









man get out while you can!!!
this place sucks you in...next thing you know....your hiding in the bathroom during christmas dinner on your Sidekick logging in to check the lastest thread.....
I swear I'm not talking about a personal experience








welcome and thank you for the Donkucation


----------



## JimmyGolf (Dec 13, 2005)

less talk more pics


----------



## JimmyGolf (Dec 13, 2005)

and someone buy this donk and fix it up
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (JimmyGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyGolf* »_less talk more pics


A 2 door box chevy converted into a....convertible (well that was obvious wasnt it)


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/9403/amigomcdavinssp6.jpg 

I like this one.
Here's a question...where did these things originate? I remember seeing a few of them (including one 80s Monte Carlo SS painted like a Budweiser NASCAR) where I live right around 2004, when I started my current job. But, a friend in Philly didn't know they existed and hasn't seen one until very recently. I assumed they were a southern thing, but...??


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_
I like this one.
Here's a question...where did these things originate? I remember seeing a few of them (including one 80s Monte Carlo SS painted like a Budweiser NASCAR) where I live right around 2004, when I started my current job. But, a friend in Philly didn't know they existed and hasn't seen one until very recently. I assumed they were a southern thing, but...??


The whole sponsored/ nascar look did start downsouth but i have noticed that the midwest has recently gotten on the bandwagon...but....nascar/themed cars can look tacky and lame....and they are kinda looked down on in the car community when not done tastefully.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*









A freddy themed car.....


----------



## bat94chevy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (JimmyGolf)*



























































































































































































_Modified by bat94chevy at 10:52 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## FBMphil (Feb 19, 2006)

^ *YES!*
I would rock a Febreeze wagon in a heartbeat.


----------



## bat94chevy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bat94chevy)*



















































































































































































































_Modified by bat94chevy at 11:04 PM 12-29-2006_


----------



## T10 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (bat94chevy)*

As ridiculous as some of these are, clearly the owners love their cars and do not take them for an appliance, which is great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Still though


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_So is safe to say that the Donks are finally CL Approved??? somewhat?

I been fighting to get some respect for these vehicles all year. Every Donk Thread I started always went to hell








Thank to everyone who helped educate the Car Lounge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these cars are off the hook and deserve some respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In a word... NO. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (Golfme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfme* »_...so do you just tell your insurance company you drive a Donk or what?

sigged!


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (fsuhorizon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fsuhorizon* »_
In a word... NO. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

K thanks bye


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

wouldn't those large rims make Ghost Riding more difficult?


----------



## Rico1 (Feb 8, 2001)

Oh a "Bubble." In this part of the country, that model Caprice is a "Shamu."


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Rico1)*

this stuff came into style cause the police can't see them rollin their blunts


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwovw)*

ok ok i'm breaking the rules but....








CMON!!? everything in here looks for the most part pretty good, with a lot of work, but this?








otherwise, pretty impressive though definitely not my style.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

about 90% of these cars are daily drivers no trailer queens


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

How the hell can you guys honestly like these cars? They are ridiculously gaudy and over the top. Not to mention the fact that they have lame themes... yoo-hoo, haiwan punch, spider man, louis vuitton... WTF














They completely lack any form of class what so every. Just my opinion.


----------



## NayNay (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

This almost makes me want to put my '91 subie wagon on 22's and call it a day.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH 

Did you not read the rules?


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Did you not read the rules?

of course not! he was too blinded by the "magnificence" of his MK IV Volkswagen. that alone should tip you off, or at least provide an insight, about his reading and comprehension skills.
obin


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_How the hell can you guys honestly like these cars? They are ridiculously gaudy and over the top. Not to mention the fact that they have lame themes... yoo-hoo, haiwan punch, spider man, louis vuitton... WTF














They completely lack any form of class what so every. Just my opinion.









My only real problem with them is that jacking these sorts of cars up sky-high completely goes against the whole 'longer, lower, and wider' look that they were designed to have from the factory.


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_
My only real problem with them is that jacking these sorts of cars up sky-high completely goes against the whole 'longer, lower, and wider' look that they were designed to have from the factory. 


I see exactly what ur saying but since when has anyone relied on "the factory" to provide "the look" of the vehicle...... Thats all what customizing is about.
For example: trucks. Designed to be macho, massive, big, high, aggresive looking machines. But guys lower them and customize them to trailer queens everyday....far from the original intent of the car designers.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_Did you not read the rules?

Actually i did read the rules. They specifically state that opinions are welcome, even if... God forbid... someone does think these cars are a little "too much." 


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 4:46 PM 12-30-2006_


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_
My only real problem with them is that jacking these sorts of cars up sky-high completely goes against the whole 'longer, lower, and wider' look that they were designed to have from the factory. 

you're missing the point altogether. the idea of the donk/box/bubble is to make something extremely unique. you're not trying to accent the original proportions of the car. the goal is to go further with the car than what the original designers ever intended. low riders show us that a car can go lower than the engineers ever intended. donks show us that the car can go HIGHER than the engineers ever intended.
the odd paint schemes are meant to make the car stand out rather than blend into a crowd. what's the point of having a car which the judges won't take two looks at? the more outrageous you get and the more unique you can be the better your car will stand out.
i look at the whole donk/box/bubble trend as a natural progression from the "boom car" fad of the 1980s. cars used to just have loud systems. then they sported lights to accentuate the appearance. then came graphics, body kits, etc.
the donk/box/bubble takes the "ok i have a big stereo" part and adds in "and i have big wheels". what good are big wheels and a crazy paint job if you are still at a height where nobody takes notice? that's when you gotta start going skyward. the higher you go the more people will notice.
it's not about blending in. it's about making a statement. i find it to be the analogy of walking about concealing a snub-nose .38 on your ankle vs a S&W .500 Magnum on your hip. in one case you say "don't mess with me because i might have a surprise for you." in the other you say "ok, now that it's out in the open you know what i got and now try and top it."
obin


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

Dont Forget The New Model Cars


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

Got Hemi




























































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:05 PM 12-30-2006_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

VOL 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BBmfydI74E
VOL 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWr6mFJ9hDE
VOL 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpp9Ao6yS04
VOL 4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqrXF8mwny4


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I stumbled across this Box w/24s while cruising around eBay. Who's buying?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

thats a monte carlo aka g-body
its a project car from the rims, the paint, and the speakers are cheap
not to be mean but this person cut corners


_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:16 PM 12-30-2006_


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_How the hell can you guys honestly like these cars? They are ridiculously gaudy and over the top. Not to mention the fact that they have lame themes... yoo-hoo, haiwan punch, spider man, louis vuitton... WTF














They completely lack any form of class what so every. Just my opinion.









Well, a lot of people said the same thing about Andy Warhol. He basically acknowledged a big part of contemporary culture. Something that is out there and resonates with many people, and can't be denied or ignored. Like it or not, it appealed to a great many people.
There it is.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

These cars are 105% not my style, and out of this entire thread, I've seen 2 or 3 that were even mildly appealing to me, and they were some of the more subdued, simple ones. I do, however, think the work that goes into them are incredible. 
As an interesting side note... In my area, the supply of "Boxes" has dwindled to nothing. There are no clean "Little Old Man" B-Bodies left, at all. I've been looking for a clean 2 door big back window 77-81 Impala FOREVER! I want a 77 with a 250 L-6...major bad.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

2 door box caprices and impalas are the rarest car we like


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Man, I love most of these, but seeing a donk'd 64 Impala seems wrong. 64 Impalas need to have the full out dragster look or need to have Daytons and hydros.
Thanks for posting more pics.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_Well, a lot of people said the same thing about Andy Warhol. He basically acknowledged a big part of contemporary culture. Something that is out there and resonates with many people, and can't be denied or ignored. Like it or not, it appealed to a great many people.
There it is.

I dont really see any connection between these cars and the art of Andy Warhol. Warhol was responsible for many simple, conservative designs, such as the Campbell's soup can, as well as tasteful (IMO), unusual paintings with interesting use of color. Hell, i guess somehow we could come to view these cars that way in the future... but for now all I see is pointless, attention-grabbing cars that look cheap and stupid. Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (Obin Robinson)*

it's apparent to even the uneducated eye that there is a obnoxious amount of work in these cars. 
Are these cars that are 'themed', sponsored? Seems like a lot of work to give props to a company not kicking down $ for free advertising......thanx for the thread regardless....it's nice to see some different stuff in the CL...


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (lagomorph)*

you know an Andy Warhol themed Donk would be hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
somebody get on that


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_you know an Andy Warhol themed Donk would be hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
somebody get on that










ditto, use the Campbell's soup as a basis for the colours:








obin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_I dont really see any connection between these cars and the art of Andy Warhol. Warhol was responsible for many simple, conservative designs, such as the Campbell's soup can, as well as tasteful (IMO), unusual paintings with interesting use of color. Hell, i guess somehow we could come to view these cars that way in the future... but for now all I see is pointless, attention-grabbing cars that look cheap and stupid. Once again, just my opinion. 

did warhol get compensated by campbells? or brillo? or coke? and did he use seemingly random and flashy colors and repetition to get peoples attention? do the donks? discuss.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (sticks)*









I gotta say this thing is really smooth, like the whole color scheming is great, and how the little chrome trims on the rea tails flows onto the chrome spokes.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*

Rent-to-own wheels never looked so good...


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (roman16v)*

I dont get it.. They are on a totaly different playing field when it comes down to customization. but to each their own.
Il stick with putting 14" on a caddy. now 114" lol


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a SPADEKREATIONS car


































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:13 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_I see donks/boxes/bubbles all the time in vallejo and will have to take pics more often. 


I live in Glen Cove and I see some of the weirdest **** on my way home; there's a guy over here with a yellow/pink Lexus SC300 on 22's....








I need to snap some pics too.
That said, some of these are seriously amazing in terms of time invested. Might not be my thing, but I can appreciate them more than the universal Tahoe/22" rims I see everywhere these days....


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (sybir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sybir* »_I live in Glen Cove and I see some of the weirdest **** on my way home; there's a guy over here with a yellow/pink Lexus SC300 on 22's....








I need to snap some pics too.

HAHA....seen it!!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (sybir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sybir* »_I live in Glen Cove and I see some of the weirdest **** on my way home; there's a guy over here with a yellow/pink Lexus SC300 on 22's....








I need to snap some pics too.
That said, some of these are seriously amazing in terms of time invested. Might not be my thing, but I can appreciate them more than the universal Tahoe/22" rims I see everywhere these days....

I dont understand why you think you have to appreciate something just because they spent a lot of time on it. To me you're just saying that they wasted tons of time and money to produce something that you dont like and that is painfully obnoxious. As long as tons of time has been spent, who cares what the outcome is... 

_Modified by hellaSmoked at 5:52 PM 12-31-2006_


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 5:52 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I dont understand why you think you have to appreciate something just because they spent a lot of time on it. To me you're just saying that they wasted tons of time and money to produce something that you dont like and that is painfully obnoxious. 

That's putting words in my mouth.
As an enthusiast, I can see something that I might not build myself, but can appreciate the work that went into it because someone wanted to build something to their taste. It's all about respect for someone's preferences. By the same token, I'm allowed to say I think somehting is ugly without making a value judgement about the person driving it.
For example, I don't particularly care for the cars built by the "typical" MKIV owner who's into OEM+ (the mk3+ cars just aren't my thing) and I think stagger on a FWD car is pointless, but I can appreciate the time and money that go into them as an expression of the owner's vision, the same way I bolt JDM parts to my Scoobies. I can respect their work without claiming it as something I'd do myself.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I dont understand why you think you have to appreciate something just because they spent a lot of time on it. To me you're just saying that they wasted tons of time and money to produce something that you dont like and that is painfully obnoxious. As long as tons of time has been spent, who cares what the outcome is... 


and i dont understand why you are still posting negatively. *You* dont like it...we get it. Move on. Start a thread about how you hate this style of modding and complain in there. I dont like Miata's but do you see me hatin on them in every thread about them???


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_and i dont understand why you are still posting negatively. *You* dont like it...we get it. Move on. Start a thread about how you hate this style of modding and complain in there. I dont like Miata's but do you see me hatin on them in every thread about them???

Fair enough... I guess I was really just surprised that TCL would ever buy into this style. And for the record I dont like Miatas either, but its a little easier for me to ignore those than it is these.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Fair enough... I guess I was really just surprised that TCL would ever buy into this style. And for the record I dont like Miatas either, but its a little easier for me to ignore those than it is these. 








thats almost good enough for sig material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

I actually found one I'm not laughing at

_Quote »_









gangsta


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (BlackGTiTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackGTiTurbo* »_I actually found one I'm not laughing at
gangsta

So I guess Donks are the equivalent of fat girls to the Car Lounge. 
No matter how you may deny, theres always one you look at and say "I'd hit it"


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

HERES A CHARGER WE DID FOR AMERICAN RACING FOR SEMA LAST YEAR ... YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE AMERICAN RACING CATALOGS
some shots during paintwork
























american racings 50th anniversary logo hand painted








some post paint shots 








































trunk shots 
























we supercharged the hemi .. dynos at 540 hp roasts 24's at will 








suede with the logos








car at sema
























we beat 20 other chargers at the show including the 2dr general lee from west coast customs to get the DailmerChrysler Design Excellance Award 
(not much to most but other shops will realize what it take to get this)


----------



## Footprints (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_HERES A CHARGER WE DID FOR AMERICAN RACING FOR SEMA LAST YEAR ... YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE AMERICAN RACING CATALOGS

Thanks for posting in here Spade. I love the look of this Charger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_HERES A CHARGER WE DID FOR AMERICAN RACING FOR SEMA LAST YEAR ... YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE AMERICAN RACING CATALOGS



if i ever win the lottery you will be getting a call from me for a mtn dew themed donk














box AND bubble 
you do great work and for some strange reason i love these cars i cant explain it at all i think its the sheer stupidness of it if you know what i mean just like slamming your car to the ground i think its just stupid but i love it 
now per the rules a pic 
just a model but still cool


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

I blame Donk, Box, & Bubble


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I dont really see any connection between these cars and the art of Andy Warhol. Warhol was responsible for many simple, conservative designs, such as the Campbell's soup can, as well as tasteful (IMO), unusual paintings with interesting use of color. Hell, i guess somehow we could come to view these cars that way in the future... but for now all I see is pointless, attention-grabbing cars that look cheap and stupid. Once again, just my opinion. 

My point was that Warhol used pop culture (Marylin Monroe, Campbells soup) just like some of these cars do (Skittles, Spiderman) which is often frowned upon by the more "serious" established art world (or in the car examle - TCL). He also used wild, eye catching designs and colors to make his work anything but subdued and subtle.
A lot of people who studied "serious" art though a bunch of soup cans was stupid as well. 
The same comparison can be made between "serious" music (classical, or even jazz) and pop music....


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Fair enough... I guess I was really just surprised that TCL would ever buy into this style. 

Guess what man: if you look hard enough, there are actual car enthusiasts here - people who just plain enjoy cars. True enthusiasts aren't blinded by the bias of their own little car scene. These people are excited to see brand new styles like this develop.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_Guess what man: if you look hard enough, there are actual car enthusiasts here - people who just plain enjoy cars. True enthusiasts aren't blinded by the bias of their own little car scene. These people are excited to see brand new styles like this develop. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_Guess what man: if you look hard enough, there are actual car enthusiasts here - people who just plain enjoy cars. True enthusiasts aren't blinded by the bias of their own little car scene. These people are excited to see brand new styles like this develop. 

Dubs arent the only cars I enjoy. I just prefer cars that are modded in a more subtle way to this style. Sorry, but I cant bring myself to feel any excitement over a style that has no appeal to me whasoever. 


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 10:46 PM 1-1-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://s62.photobucket.com/alb...7.flv 



























































_Modified by notniuq2g at 4:54 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

So, one has to trailer these things because they can't be driven, right??


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (andyA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andyA6* »_So, one has to trailer these things because they can't be driven, right??

They can be driven, maybe he didn't want to get it dirty?


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*

I've read that some of these are converted using truck frames/suspension/drivetrain components. True? if so does that mean they could tow?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (andyA6)*

that pic is after it just got done getting upgraded
almost all of our cars are daily drivers


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

I would love to have isht tons of money and build a hot donk. Pull into the most snobbish suburban grocery store and hop out in formal business attire, just to shatter thier stereotypes.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*

Can't say I am a fan of those Monte Carlo "Donks" or whatever they are called. THey just seem to have a fancy paintjob and huge rims. I like the work and actuall mods that go into older, RWD, body on frame Donks. IMO, of course.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Adam777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam777* »_I like the work and actuall mods that go into older, RWD, body on frame Donks.

I confess I'm with you there. I really am not into the whole bubble thing. But the boxes? Gimme more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinCSVT* »_
They can be driven, maybe he didn't want to get it dirty?

Most likely, ridin' dirty is no good


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (atomicalex)*









































































































































































































































































[MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v686/Impholla/Powerfest/redbox.jpg[/IMG] 
IMG]http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h116/Fly305boy/box.jpg[/IMG] 
















this what spinners and floaters look like without the face




































_Modified by notniuq2g at 2:16 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re:*









My favorit







any better pictures of that car?


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Rascal04)*

out of curiousity, how much do these things go for, like say one to look for one that is already finished, got the wheels done, all the deals, then proceed and bring back to Canada to shock my fellow asian neighbours.
or most owners plan to keep them forever?


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

best thread ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_out of curiousity, how much do these things go for, like say one to look for one that is already finished, got the wheels done, all the deals, then proceed and bring back to Canada to shock my fellow asian neighbours.
or most owners plan to keep them forever?

only $19,000 (with no wheels)









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
1996 impala seats
LS conversion
Euro front and back
sunroof



_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:25 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

Very nice cars.. post more pics!!


----------



## Method819 (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (bill1975)*

Call me crazy, but I would drive this.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

Awwww Yeah...
Dopest Rides of all time Yo!
This thread rules!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## xdre (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_
My point was that Warhol used pop culture (Marylin Monroe, Campbells soup) just like some of these cars do (Skittles, Spiderman) which is often frowned upon by the more "serious" established art world (or in the car examle - TCL). He also used wild, eye catching designs and colors to make his work anything but subdued and subtle.
A lot of people who studied "serious" art though a bunch of soup cans was stupid as well. 
The same comparison can be made between "serious" music (classical, or even jazz) and pop music....

Early on, jazz was looked down on in much the same way these cars are looked down upon--and for much the same reasons. Coincidence?


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (xdre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdre* »_
Early on, jazz was looked down on in much the same way these cars are looked down upon--and for much the same reasons. Coincidence?
















true...and rock and roll wasnt exactly the most popular music at first


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

I'll admit that I'm not a donk/box/bubble fan. But after looking that a lot of the ones that have been posted, I can say that I admire the work that goes into a lot of them. There are plenty of high-jackers rolling on 24-30 inch rims around my area, but only a few have real work in them. Those are the ones I like. I don't like the style, but I've always been a car guy, so I appreciate the work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TonyHarmer (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*

Hopefully this annoys many of the "purists" out there, but cars like the Skittles car or the Spade Phantom have far nicer execution than 98% of the cars that show up to a show like Waterfest or cars posted here on the CL. 

And what are you blaming Donk, Box, Bubble for? World Famine?


----------



## Vdub18TGTI (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (TonyHarmer)*

i honestly couldn't think of a dumber way to waste money.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub18TGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub18TGTI* »_bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch 

Somebody didn't read the name of this thread.


----------



## Adam777 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub18TGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub18TGTI* »_i honestly couldn't think of a dumber way to waste money.

Buying a Mk IV seems to rank right up there.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I really dont get DONK...ugh whyyyy? whyyy do people do this? And we alll know who loves DONK the most....uuuuuggh







These cars are totally unsafe and do they meet bumper laws in states? God forbid you get hit by one.
Seriously just look at this!









(Sorry I had to...everything you said not to do I did...lol) Im a tad buzzed gimme a break...















Donk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




































Donk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you make a good point...if you get t boned by one, that bumpers going to hit you in the FACE


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrewtownDUB* »_I would love to have isht tons of money and build a hot donk. Pull into the most snobbish suburban grocery store and hop out in formal business attire, just to shatter thier stereotypes. 

You can be responsible for the clean up after everyone's head explodes.


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (TonyHarmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TonyHarmer* »_Hopefully this annoys many of the "purists" out there, but cars like the Skittles car or the Spade Phantom have far nicer execution than 98% of the cars that show up to a show like Waterfest or cars posted here on the CL. 

And what are you blaming Donk, Box, Bubble for? World Famine? 

thank you


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

monster truck tyres would look so much cooler.
if people areusing truck frames it would look pretty cool to take them offroading.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (profbooty)*

My addition:


----------



## Nikerey (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (alex_bgnet)*

So i read this post for the first time at work today, leaving a car meet tonight i see this car driving down the 408 here in orlando


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Kid* »_Call me crazy, but I would drive this.

















Dodge Magnum wagons have been growing on me.
I dont think I would want this for a daily driver, but I cant stop looking at that paint job. Very very cool shade of green!


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Nikerey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nikerey* »_So i read this post for the first time at work today, leaving a car meet tonight i see this car driving down the 408 here in orlando









I saw that on Lake Mary Blvd. about a week ago. I was like, holy crap it's a Tron-mobile (the movie, not the Chappelle's Show character).


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

Ukraine Style (as stolen from another thread







)


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?????


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?????


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
We DO NOT:
1) bitch...


http://forums.thecarlounge.net/zeroforum?id=4


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Arachnotron)*

DAMN!!


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_DAMN!!


LOL. You got Donkowned!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a lil preview








in the south lowriders, highriders, musle cars, and imports we all ride TOGETHER








































props to hia-chico


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

that monte carlo is sick...and specially with the gullwing doors, and color job on the front (any pictures of that?). But you said tuners...and i haven't seen any tuners...
and that phantom suv conversion is PIMP except for the grill to me throws the whole look of...shouldve put the bently mesh grill instead.
:::EDIT:::
I just noticed it had satalite/internet on top thats sooo pimp! i always wondered why a lot of donk owners and big suv owners don't expand into the internet/carputer area...some tuners have...but most lowriders/donks haven't.


_Modified by FiReToY at 7:24 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (FiReToY)*

I have a question for those in the know: 
Donk, Bubble, and Box all seem to apply to specific body styles/year ranges of full size Chevrolets. So what do you call this style applied to cars that aren't in the above categories? I've seen numerous G body GM cars, late model FWD Impalas and Monte Carlos, '64 Impalas, a '65 Ford Galaxie convertible, a '69 Cutlass, a '67 Pontiac Bonneville, and dozens of other alternative cars. Do they all fall into the "Donk" category when built this way, or are there other names for them? 
-GP


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_I have a question for those in the know: 
Donk, Bubble, and Box all seem to apply to specific body styles/year ranges of full size Chevrolets. So what do you call this style applied to cars that aren't in the above categories? I've seen numerous G body GM cars, late model FWD Impalas and Monte Carlos, '64 Impalas, a '65 Ford Galaxie convertible, a '69 Cutlass, a '67 Pontiac Bonneville, and dozens of other alternative cars. Do they all fall into the "Donk" category when built this way, or are there other names for them? 
-GP

donks boxes and bubbles are only 1971-1996 caprices or impalas
a cutlass is a cutlass a monte carlo is a monte carlo


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

old website

























































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 11:31 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









top left, bottom left, and bottom right, thats how i get down.
nothing better than a 79-83 coupe deville on 13 inch Ds and hydraulics or air. beats a big rimmed example ANY DAY OF THE WEEK!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
top left, bottom left, and bottom right, thats how i get down.
nothing better than a 79-83 coupe deville on 13 inch Ds and hydraulics or air. beats a big rimmed example ANY DAY OF THE WEEK!

the same car club built these too
nothing but Elegance


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (konigwheels)*

I really want this, and I dont know why.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_I really want this, and I dont know why.








im not sure but i think the rims spin


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_im not sure but i think the rims spin


----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: (!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!!!* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Did you register just to post this? Thanks!
You should be banned.
Keep the pics coming


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

some mural changes being done.......

































_Modified by SPADEKREATIONS at 11:26 PM 1-11-2007_


_Modified by SPADEKREATIONS at 5:50 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_[










Aaaaargh. I like most of the cars so far, but this one I just can't stomach. I prefer to keep it stylish but simple. To me, extravagant pictures just don't look right on cars. What part of country is this type of car modification (donk, box, etc..) most popular? I have yet to see one in Phoenix.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (sphipps70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sphipps70* »_









how am i the first person to quote this? i promise, i am not racist, but i cant 
help but find this absolutely hilarious. it seems very tongue in cheek to me. 
but holy god is that hilarious. the pawn shop rent-a-center and reggies wings-n-things 
just makes that the picture of the year for me. i cried i was laughing so hard.
im sore. absolutely fantastic. you have to have such an awesome sense of 
humor to do that. i respect that. very ****ing awesome.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

O...M...G!







This is obscene...But I keep *staring* at it.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_ *SERIOUSLY GIGANTIC ****ING PICTURES* 
 
dude seriously, resize those, they are ruining the entire page.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_HERES A CHARGER WE DID FOR AMERICAN RACING FOR SEMA LAST YEAR ... YOU CAN SEE IT ON THE AMERICAN RACING CATALOGS
some shots during paintwork










So Spade Kreations is a bunch of white guys? You got some balls.


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_So Spade Kreations is a bunch of white guys? You got some balls. 

yea... 10 white guys


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

check out
http://www.mrscrape.com
http://www.dreamworksmotorsports.com
http://www.bandccustoms.com
http://www.stuntworldusa.com
http://www.kingofthestreet.com
http://www.midweststreetryders.com/
and if you want to look at some people hating on us go to
http://www.layitlow.com and search donks


_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:52 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nC5HzHxPUE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAXHV52uwzE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJhtVzeLbac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e27MdZ7PSGo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bknKnuwPaEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-B325CTK74
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8vAk1ttZ3o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY2unSthA4M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E25ZHQ_TE6g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvGXT-W86Ns



_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:16 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## SickBG (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_Ukraine Style (as stolen from another thread







) 


































If anybody knows the names of these car of the top of their heads gets $5 from me!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (SickBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SickBG* »_
If anybody knows the names of these car of the top of their heads gets $5 from me!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lada Riva


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Kid* »_Call me crazy, but I would drive this.

















Im diggin that too, I would had done some stuff different but the paint is lookin pretty good.


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (Rico1)*

wtf is up with the branding on the cars(ferbreeze, yoohoo....)?
Edit: nevermind, i don't want to be donkowned










_Modified by boxer03 at 9:39 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (boxer03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxer03* »_wtf is up with the branding on the cars(ferbreeze, yoohoo....)?
Edit: nevermind, i don't want to be donkowned









_Modified by boxer03 at 9:39 PM 1-12-2007_

It's a valid question. I also want to know why/how this trend came about.


----------



## BMWm_power (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Markasaurus!)*

i love this thread for one reason

it pisses off people...








it makes me think of an affluent neighborhood full of people with bmws and audis and everybody is pissed off about the neighbor who has a donk or a box
keep this thread alive


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (BMWm_power)*

I'm admiring the amount of work, and talent the cars have been bestowed apon them, although I don't quite understand the attraction...
What's with the corporate logos?? Some are funny, but Febreeze??? WFT? Can anyone explain?-








it might say in the previous posts, but I'm just scanning for pics..


----------



## DUBmanDAN (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (BMWm_power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWm_power* »_i love this thread for one reason

it pisses off people...








it makes me think of an affluent neighborhood full of people with bmws and audis and everybody is pissed off about the neighbor who has a donk or a box
keep this thread alive









That's exactly why I like this thread too. You can't help but admire the work that has gone into some of these cars.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_Here's what's up, the original Donk/Box/Bubble thread got all gummed up with bitching and whining. In this thread, we do three simple things:
1) post pictures of donks, boxes, bubbles, or anything similar
2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or short, concise statements of personal taste (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")
3) enjoy a fun, entertaining thread

We DO NOT:
*1) bitch, whine, argue, accuse, point fingers, or engage in e-thuggery
2) talk about race. This is a thread about CARS, not people.
*
3) talk about how unsafe these things are. I'm more concerned about the Powerstroke trucks with soot-belching stacks and 40" boggers that can't see me thru their 5% tinted windshields.
4) repost pictures. Come on y'all


Reposted for those who forgot the rules, or may have violated them unintentionally. 
The "lots of bitching donk/box/bubble thread" is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2995279


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_What's with the corporate logos?? Some are funny, but Febreeze??? WFT? Can anyone explain?-

















themes are an aquired taste i only like mr scrapes theme work. but it started in DUVAL FL it was kinda of like a fad inside our car game like huge lifts
the legend goes
it was just a plain bruik wagon and he want to do something different and he asked his kids what to do and his son/daughter said febreeze theme.
he also owns the car next to it

_Modified by notniuq2g at 3:20 AM 1-13-2007_


_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:57 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

yall may notice some thing about the cars posted
DONKS
chrome front ends
no rear skirts
mostly 71's 72's 73's 75's
no sports coupes
very few 4 doors
400ci or bigger
Boxes
LS tops
Euro front and rears
few big blocks
Bubbles
very few SS (a sin to cut or lift SS')
no big block
G-Body
a lot of convertibles


----------



## Mk5kaM718 (May 16, 2006)

the febreze thing logo is probaly becuz when u hotbox febreze is the best thing to use to get the smell out.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

more of his cars
































LT1


----------



## TOOOlowCOUPE (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (Markasaurus!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Markasaurus!* »_
It's a valid question. I also want to know why/how this trend came about.

If I could somehow incorporate the febreze/grey goose car with visine, monarch, swisha sweets, and an 80 rabbit truck (among' st others) it would pretty much epitomize almost the last 10 years of my life. I'm sure everyone has their own reason behind spending crazy money or time to create these machines........
Spade get at me if you ever have the need to put 26's on a rabbit


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

Bubbles



















































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 6:56 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

Doper than "Dope Shizz" !!!
Why have I only seen one of these Donks in Chicago?
Where are these rides a common sight?


----------



## nach2103 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (Spectral)*

i really like the suicide rear doors on alot of them, just not the ones that swing out like 270deg. backwards. alotta work in these auto mobiles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

While I'm not a fan of all the chrome, it's amazing how much work and attention to detail has gone into some of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This one appeals to me for some reason I can't put my finger on... maybe it's the absence of excessive (IMO) chrome and flashy colors but I think it looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (kharma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kharma* »_While I'm not a fan of all the chrome, it's amazing how much work and attention to detail has gone into some of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This one appeals to me for some reason I can't put my finger on... maybe it's the absence of excessive (IMO) chrome and flashy colors but I think it looks pretty damn cool.


that car belongs to sandman it was stolen and then later he sold it to his friend
now a lowrider

































but after his car was stolen he bounced back hard




















































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 12:29 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









oh damn!


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (TOOOlowCOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOOOlowCOUPE* »_
If I could somehow incorporate the febreze/grey goose car with visine, monarch, swisha sweets, and an 80 rabbit truck (among' st others) it would pretty much epitomize almost the last 10 years of my life. I'm sure everyone has their own reason behind spending crazy money or time to create these machines........
Spade get at me if you ever have the need to put 26's on a rabbit










now that puts wheel size in perspective...wonder what itd look like on a '63 bug?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (kharma)*

these some of his other cars that he owns or works on
escalade
















tahoe
















impala 
























cadillac








http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg 
Altima


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

ooh man. the interior on the sandman car is insane









outside looks dope as well. my favorite of the thread.


----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

That is friggin clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

Just here to express my support for the thread. I'm really enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (jderpak)*

Serious question.
Are those horns, or tailpipes on the butt-end of the febreeze whale.
If they're horns, why? back up alarm?


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Questioning the logistics about a small detail such as horn placement on a febreeze-themed vehicle








Asking "why" about anything concerning donks will explode your brain.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (audiphile)*

Oh wait , I remember.. I saw a rap video where they were driving thier cars backwards down the street... Must be for inspection purposes.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Serious question.
Are those horns, or tailpipes on the butt-end of the febreeze whale.
If they're horns, why? back up alarm?


yes train horns.
why?? why not!!!!!!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

a preview of this weekend car show pics and vids
http://s66.photobucket.com/alb...y.flv http://s66.photobucket.com/alb...w.flv
http://s66.photobucket.com/alb...s.flv
http://s66.photobucket.com/alb...k.flv

















































http://i66.photobucket.com/alb...y.jpg 








http://i66.photobucket.com/alb...s.jpg
















http://i66.photobucket.com/alb...k.jpg 




















_Modified by notniuq2g at 11:21 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

we need pictures of the LED lights....

im sure that there are some out there


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_we need pictures of the LED lights....

im sure that there are some out there

i seen a couple donks but i only found a monte


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

It's like a hood parade


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*










That is one hood I wouldn't be open. Why spend all that detail on the rest of the car and not even clean the engine bay?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*
















that's just strangely compelling... who wouldn't wanna drive that around for a summer evening?


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (TooDub)*

Me. 
And I agree with the comment on the LT1's bay. That's just silly. Spend all that time and money everywhere else and totally skimp / forget about the engine bay?







That said ditch the febreeze logo and dump the thing on the ground with smaller wheels and I'd love that, two tone and all. big wheels arn't my thing but if they float your boat more power to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have one more question, not to sound negative, but if you are going to put presumably $100 bills in your car's interior.. shouldn't you at least want *nice* fitting seat covers? In my 2 cents, granted I'm no interior guy, but it just screams *cheap* with poorly fitted covers with 'cash money' down the center.








oh and 
http://i139.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
I love it! I'd rock the hell out of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gary C at 8:13 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## MolotovMan (Jul 7, 2006)

I drove next to one of those thigns on the highway once
it was going about 80, and I was in the lane next to. Thats some scary ****.


----------



## addictheadvw (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_
Doper than "Dope Shizz" !!!


Uhhm. No. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_Me. 
And I agree with the comment on the LT1's bay. That's just silly. Spend all that time and money everywhere else and totally skimp / forget about the engine bay?

I think it was more to show that the late model LT1 EFI engine had been swapped into the engine bay of the '71 Monte Carlo. 
-GP


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

sorry about the LT1 engine bay maybe these will make up for it


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

MLK


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

karl cars
MonteCutt- This car has history

































Maroon 66 impala

















Garfield


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_I agree with the comment on the LT1's bay. That's just silly. Spend all that time and money everywhere else and totally skimp / forget about the engine bay?







That said ditch the febreeze logo and dump the thing on the ground with smaller wheels and I'd love that, two tone and all. big wheels arn't my thing but if they float your boat more power to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have one more question, not to sound negative, but if you are going to put *presumably $100 bills* in your car's interior.. shouldn't you at least want *nice* fitting seat covers? In my 2 cents, granted I'm no interior guy, but it just screams *cheap* with poorly fitted covers with 'cash money' down the center.










1) I kind of like seeing the dirty engine bay on the Grey Goose high-rider. Dirty engine = someone actually DRIVES the car rather than letting it rot away on a trailer.
2) Look closely at the "cash money" interior. Those are $1 bills. That might explain the poor fit; the whole interior cost about $35 in one's!








*Ten pages guys, I'm impressed! Let's keep it strong, and remember this is the NO BI*_*TCHING*_* Donk/Box/Bubble thread!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_


































This is really cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (s-rocc)*









First "donk" I ever saw, in Miami. Note the 2 caddy logos.









A few others - keep in mind this was 2 years ago.
















Has anyone donk'd a compact like a Jetta or a Neon? Just curious. 
Khyron


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Khyron)*

apparently they roll just fine in the snow with all that clearance... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Don't see too many of these around here so this kinda surprised me today







wonder what sort of chains are recommended? I'd *love* to see a pic of _that_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_ wonder what sort of chains are recommended? I'd *love* to see a pic of _that_









I think in keeping with the theme, they'd have to be gold or platinum chains


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

nissan




































































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 6:59 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
I think in keeping with the theme, they'd have to be gold or platinum chains









I think Im gonna regret this.........
















..or not 








hmmm, be needin some killa chainz yo?


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_ 
I think Im gonna regret this.........











I take partial responsibility for this picture; it was I who convinced TooDub to do it. 

That being said, I think it's hilarious


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

I LUV IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbWrmutNgvY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWOUl4Hm0AM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlNa5SmdPI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWTGmYUIzTM


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_1) I kind of like seeing the dirty engine bay on the Grey Goose high-rider. Dirty engine = someone actually DRIVES the car rather than letting it rot away on a trailer.
2) Look closely at the "cash money" interior. Those are $1 bills. That might explain the poor fit; the whole interior cost about $35 in one's!








*Ten pages guys, I'm impressed! Let's keep it strong, and remember this is the NO BI*_*TCHING*_* Donk/Box/Bubble thread!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can drive the wheels off the thing but still manage to keep it clean & detailed though. heh. Anyhow. 
Looking back you are right, those are $1's. I glanced and assumed they were $100's. The interior fitment makes sense now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_I LUV IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbWrmutNgvY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWOUl4Hm0AM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlNa5SmdPI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWTGmYUIzTM

Notniuq2g, I like the over-the-top cars, but I have to say I'm NOT a fan of sideshowing. In that 3rd video there were people pushing kids in strollers trying to cross the street; the jackaasses busting off donuts in the intersection probably didn't even think to look around before pulling those stupid moves.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_Notniuq2g, I like the over-the-top cars, but I have to say I'm NOT a fan of sideshowing. In that 3rd video there were people pushing kids in strollers trying to cross the street; the jackaasses busting off donuts in the intersection probably didn't even think to look around before pulling those stupid moves.









i can understand that but everyone knows what happens on MLK day in south FL


----------



## gilligan5000 (May 18, 2005)

Is this the wheel that is on the maroon phantom hybrid?
http://www.dubmagazine.com/30email.html


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (gilligan5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilligan5000* »_Is this the wheel that is on the maroon phantom hybrid?
http://www.dubmagazine.com/30email.html

yes thats it but the donk has a six lug set up only 4 set of rims in the world


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

i <3 this thread


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (watson)*

































































this is how a "dunk" supposed to sit








































clear tops


----------



## lofapoo (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*










See, even Advan is getting it on the action!


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (lofapoo)*








I love those three spoke brabus ripoff looking ones.
just saw them on a fleetwood on the "throw some Ds" video. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC9Er-rpzJI


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (audiphile)*

after 10 pages still doesn't make sense


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote »_http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p318/Cedfly/9a9e0f0c.jpg


I wonder what the crank centerline height is on that? Reason I'm wondering aloud is they do have a max crank centerline height in place at sanctioned strips. I'm just wondering where that thing sits in relation to the ground as I'm buliding a gasser and before deciding to go with a dropped straight axle I had to keep the crank centerline in height in mind as I'll be running sanctioned events. Anyway.. just wondering aloud. Anybody know what it is / can measure one for curiousity's sake? 
These things remind me of the "street freaks" craze from back when, save for the whole not running on cheater slicks and pie cutters but instead mammoth wheels.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Bains (Feb 22, 2006)

Man I'd pay money just to be able to detail one of these cars lol,friggin proves how much a nice paint job can bring a car back to life. 
Just wondering anyone mind posting some of the weirdest ones out there? Like hondas etc. that are on big rims lol


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

my home state


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

















































































































WAIT TILL THIS CAR IS DONE


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









Ladies and gentlemen, an automotive first! The wheel that doesn't need to be removed to change brake pads!










_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









Andre the Giant must have been working on this car. Who needs to lift a high-rider to work on the undercarriage?









_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

















Sooo. . . what do you call a donk that's a truck? A *duck*?


_Modified by Wellington P Funk at 6:54 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_Sooo. . . what do you call a donk that's a truck? A *duck*?

_Modified by Wellington P Funk at 6:54 PM 1-17-2007_

a duck is a southern term for a person like this


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

step 1: take stupid picture








step 2: hit self in head with baseball bat prop - hard.
step 3: repeat


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (gilligan5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilligan5000* »_Is this the wheel that is on the maroon phantom hybrid?
http://www.dubmagazine.com/30email.html

those were h2 wheels we had till they made us these ... these are the only 4 6lug 6spoke 30...


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










The guy on the right does look like a "duck." Big boots and all that.







I'd love to hear them talk amongst each other.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (MasterFuu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MasterFuu* »_The guy on the right does look like a "duck." Big boots and all that.







I'd love to hear them talk amongst each other.

thats the car daddy got him


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (MasterFuu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MasterFuu* »_
The guy on the right does look like a "duck." Big boots and all that.







I'd love to hear them talk amongst each other.


yeah i wouldnt want to be within earshot of that conversation


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

this is the car before the duck got
one of the few real 96 ss on big rims


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

So that Impala was bought, not built?
LAME!
Shame to see a real SS wasted on a kid like that; those things are hard to come by!


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*










He has got to be the doofiest person I've ever seen
OR
Proof that white guys should never wear braids.


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (thenick)*

is that sacha baron cohen, in character?


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Morgan* »_is that sacha baron cohen, in character?








































Me not think so! Ali G would own his a$$.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (MasterFuu)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

bubble caprice on 28's on 3 wheels i got a video but im sure yall dont want to see it (ugly theme car)











































































































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:08 AM 1-19-2007_


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (MasterFuu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MasterFuu* »_










probably the best indication that this modding style has run it's course...


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










undercover police ?


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re:*

a) LOL @ solara bubble with lexus emblem
b) WTF @ random BMW on wheels and VIP styled aristo/GS
c) I wanna see the M&M 3-wheel vid!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Re: (audiphile)*

hopping and 3 wheeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVb_ao7AJ3A


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_
undercover police ?









could be the police drive donks boxes and bubbles that they take from us


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









y'all stand _back_ a little..


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (cougar)*

Think I can turn my GTI into a donk and still be a dubber?


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

Wow what a fool, look at the roof it looks like hes crushing it.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_bubble caprice on 28's on 3 wheels i got a video but im sure yall dont want to see it (ugly theme car)










Is that Winky Wright?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

















Finding Nemo Cutlass
before









after
























here is thr og to the looter photoshop


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









I laughed, HARD


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I laughed, HARD









most on here can/would like to make power & be able to get it to the pavement *and* have a_ requirement _to be able to go a little faster than 95% of the rest of the population when the road gets twisty. I was just wondering if any of these cars are set up with this in mind. Maybe that's just a contradiction







but all I've seen so far is a lot of tire smoke. Can any of these actually corner? How 'bout just in a straight line? Any ETs ? And how's 80 on the freeway ? 
just wondering, no hate , I know there's a lot of money here


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote »_









This freaking *owns*. More photos/info?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_
This freaking *owns*. More photos/info?
only pic i have


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

squatting on 4's















2's
























6's








last week 6's








this week 8's
















Jeezy lambo








flip flop
















smh @ fords








let me know what car is this


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

What happens when these guys get a flat on the road? I doubt any of them have a jack that can lift eh car up enough to change a wheel...
So is it back to the speciality shop every time? Are the wheels that strong, or do wheels that big bend easily on potholes and such?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Wow what a fool, look at the roof it looks like hes crushing it.










his shirt is too big and his pants are too short. someone needs to get this kid a tailor.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TurboWraith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboWraith* »_

his shirt is too big and his pants are too short. someone needs to get this kid a tailor.








im sure his daddy will do it for him


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TurboWraith)*









(captions?) I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me
























_Modified by Jetta03 at 6:55 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta03)*

hahahaha


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
a duck is a southern term for a person like this

















































OH MY HOLY GOD!!!!! Are they for real?
They'd last about 30 seconds in the 'hood.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (RatRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RatRedux* »_They'd last about 30 seconds in the 'hood.

one thing these people need to know is when you buy a car from the hood you cant come to the hood. once people see him get out of the car its a wrap for him he is walking home.


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta03* »_








(captions?) I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me























_Modified by Jetta03 at 6:55 PM 1-21-2007_

he looks like jamie kennedy from malibu mosted wanted what a joke


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (EuroDubbin)*

i think we've found the next carlounge "enzodude" or "saturn lady" status person.....








what shall we call him? the duck?
pg. 12 pwnd


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*

















interesting, somebody fill me in on those flags















don't believe I've seen one with this feature before 
wonder if they were practicing their basketball skilz before their photo shoot


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## DoGGy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the magazine notniug posted* »_"... You name it, We have it covered." 

"Style?"
"****, i knew we forgot something!"


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (DoGGy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoGGy* »_
"Style?"
"****, i knew we forgot something!" 

make sure you tell them that next time they log in


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (DoGGy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoGGy* »_
"Style?"
"****, i knew we forgot something!" 

and how much tv,magazine & news press do your vehicles get???? 
this month alone we are in 3 magazines and mtv...
we build what the customer wants and their happiness is only what matters ...... unless you want to pay their bills and we will build it however you want...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_
and how much tv,magazine & news press do your vehicles get???? 
this month alone we are in 3 magazines and mtv...


LOL at magazines, like they are standard by why quality work and style is judged


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (DoGGy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoGGy* »_
"Style?"
"****, i knew we forgot something!" 

You must be joking.







These cars just ooze style... _Their_ style.
What's up with the truck in that magazine article above? The body hydraulically lifts off the chassis? Can you drive it like that? More pics?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (3 Money Pits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3 Money Pits* »_
You must be joking.







These cars just ooze style... _Their_ style.
What's up with the truck in that magazine article above? The body hydraulically lifts off the chassis? Can you drive it like that? More pics?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it lifts for shows via dump truck rams .. could drive but the shifter stays on the tranny








this truck took 5 years and 650,000 to build


_Modified by SPADEKREATIONS at 2:38 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## josh054 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_

this truck took 5 years and 650,000 to build



six...hundred....and...fifty....thousand? Dollars? US? speechless...
If ANYthing, these cars have style. I thought the complaint was useablility, now it's lack of style? Jeez
Mr. Baseball Bat standing on DA WIP is the greatest evAr


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh... Is that the 9-11 truck?


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (3 Money Pits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3 Money Pits* »_Oh... Is that the 9-11 truck?

some call it that ... but its actual name is " Heroes " 
it is the only show vehicle EVER to sit inside the pentagon


----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta03* »_








(captions?) I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me























_Modified by Jetta03 at 6:55 PM 1-21-2007_

i love how the neighborhood looks like a super nice suburbia


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_
some call it that ... but its actual name is " Heroes " 
it is the only show vehicle EVER to sit inside the pentagon

Very cool... I assume one of your "Kreations"? There was a thread about it here a while back...


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (3 Money Pits)*

that truck looks INSANE!!! plays the part perfect!








business question:
when stating that the cost was 650 large: how is that calculated? (labour hours x hourly build rate) x number of workers + parts ?


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (3 Money Pits)*

we designed all the fiberglass work on the inside originally and recently redid alot of the lighting and retuned the 540 motor


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (B_artman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B_artman* »_that truck looks INSANE!!! plays the part perfect!








business question:
when stating that the cost was 650 large: how is that calculated? (labour hours x hourly build rate) x number of workers + parts ? 

thats total build cost.. all labor/parts etc....


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://s66.photobucket.com/alb...s.flv
http://s66.photobucket.com/alb...c.flv



_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:11 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

my fav.


----------



## 12PSI (Jan 3, 2006)

HOLY **** how do i miss out on all this retarted crap goon on in the world!?!?
i just saw "ghost ridin ya whip" whitch made me want to kick them int the face and neck at the same time.
but this takes the cake!
it looks like some hillbilly car with too much money! HAHA people are crazy


----------



## MattsMk2 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (12PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12PSI* »_HOLY **** how do i miss out on all this retarted crap goon on in the world!?!?
i just saw "ghost ridin ya whip" whitch made me want to kick them int the face and neck at the same time.
but this takes the cake!
it looks like some hillbilly car with too much money! HAHA people are crazy

And you live in the armpit of Pa.
Differnt' Strokes for Differnt' Folks


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (MattsMk2)*

This is THE funniest sheet....WOW








I love how they have "brake rotor covers" behind the wheels.....probably tired of cleaning them. LMAO
Priceless
So glad this trend hasn't reached CT yet (or if it has I haven't seen one).
My guess is....it's illegal?


_Modified by VdubChaos at 1:57 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_I love how they have "brake rotor covers" behind the wheels.....probably tired of cleaning them. LMAO
_Modified by VdubChaos at 1:57 PM 1-24-2007_
 
its only a few cars with dust covers in this thread what you are looking at are the the backs to full plated DUB and Davin spinners, floaters, and sploaters
like this








spinners with the face on








these are dust covers









_Modified by notniuq2g at 3:38 AM 1-25-2007_

_Modified by notniuq2g at 4:30 AM 1-25-2007_


_Modified by notniuq2g at 4:31 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (TooDub)*









The guy on the right looks like he's suffering from bad anemia.


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (renegadeofpunk03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *renegadeofpunk03* »_i think we've found the next carlounge "enzodude" or "saturn lady" status person.....








what shall we call him? the duck?
pg. 12 pwnd

Boy George


----------



## Greme (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

are these wheels for real? this is new to me. that has to be the most ridiculous thing i've ever seen done to a car


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

2002








































2003








































2004








































2005








































2006


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

On the hero's truck do you know what the hour count was on the airbrush work? I was checking that truck out at some show a year or two ago. Nicely put together show truck, that's for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Love it, save for the wheel choice. I wouldn't even mind 20"ers - if they were a different style, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

LAS VEGAS


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

ATL


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Looks like being a part of the lowest denominator is really expensive. It's time to put more chlorine in the 'Darwin' pool. At least driving one of those abortions will let you travel without police profiling










_Modified by Rowayton at 5:19 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

I need to invest in a 70's GM wheel bearing and brake component manufacturer.


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_Looks like being a part of the lowest denominator is really expensive. It's time to put more chlorine *is* the 'Darwin' pool. At least driving one of those abortions will let you travel without police profiling









that was harsh... 
anyway...i like donks and stuff like this, except when you put it on the camero with the non box bodystyle, thats more street muscle. You don't put 22's (or higher), on that... Another problem...i have with the people, i always thought was stupid...you spend all this money on the car and paint job, and you have some fool stand on top of it with his shoes. I don't like anyone even leaning on my car let alone standing on my custom airbrushed paint job. I have stock paint with rock chips throughout lol.
OH btw where do you get brake rotor covers? I've been wondering that forever...and how do they affect your brakes cooling?


_Modified by FiReToY at 9:52 AM 1-26-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (FiReToY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiReToY* »_
OH btw where do you get brake rotor covers? I've been wondering that forever...and how do they affect your brakes cooling?


http://www.bandccustoms.com will custom build you rotor covers but its not cheap


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

i know yall will hate this lol











































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:52 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## 540BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

No offense Q-dog but u've gotten off topic quite a bit....


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (540BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *540BOY* »_No offense Q-dog but u've gotten off topic quite a bit....










i know i blame on the rain


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_ 

i hate you ....








18s MAYBE 19s no higher on camaros
but is that the only place to get brake rotor covers? I want black mesh wants for my accord...


_Modified by FiReToY at 4:26 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

Notniuq2g, I think you're the only one actually posting constructively in this thread. Thanks man!
For those who didn't read the rules:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk, from the first post* »_Here's what's up, the original Donk/Box/Bubble thread got all gummed up with bitching and whining. In this thread, we do three simple things:
1) post pictures of donks, boxes, bubbles, or anything similar
2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or short, concise statements of personal taste (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")
3) enjoy a fun, entertaining thread

We DO NOT:
1) bitch, whine, argue, accuse, point fingers, or engage in e-thuggery
2) talk about race. This is a thread about CARS, not people.
3) talk about how unsafe these things are. I'm more concerned about the Powerstroke trucks with soot-belching stacks and 40" boggers that can't see me thru their 5% tinted windshields.
4) repost pictures. Come on y'all


Live by these rules. Too much racial undertone and general dickwad crap in the last few pages.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (FiReToY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiReToY* »_but is that the only place to get brake rotor covers? I want black mesh wants for my accord...
_Modified by FiReToY at 4:26 PM 1-27-2007_

i dont know a company that does. will have to get ours custom built


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great thread


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
i dont know a company that does. will have to get ours custom built

cool, thanks...it really depends if i go for a "tuner" 5 spoke wheel or not. Im not being negative, i like donks and bubbles, but not on camaros, mostly because it looks sporty and thats for more of a "big body" type oldschool. Its like putting 30s on an corvette (new body), you just don't. But i LOVE the paint jobs (usually), thats why i like going to mixed car shows with a little bit of everything...you can feed off all for inspiration.


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
i know i blame on the rain

Blame it on the rain?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_
Blame it on the rain?









someone was lip-posting for me


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

one of the few theme cars i like


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

i wonder if that car was sponsored, "lets find an cure, until then lets play ps2 in the back of our seats", no hating just thought it was funny.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (FiReToY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiReToY* »_i wonder if that car was sponsored,
im guessing it was done because a loved one may have it or died from it


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

theft recovery?








That totally sucks if that's the case.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









i don't get why half of the good stuff got stolen?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://s11.photobucket.com/alb...9.flv


































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 2:36 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

















Thats hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_
i don't get why half of the good stuff got stolen?


That car looks wrecked and parted.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

rims way too small


























































_Modified by notniuq2g at 4:50 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (slirt)*









i love my job


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









I was wondering when someone was going to do that.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

frame off


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

a lot of ppl dont understand the time, engineering and money aspect of modifying a car to this lvl. these are some expensive mofos and most of the wheel/tire sets alone cost more than our coveted mk iv's or whatever. 
so with that being said... the only dont i drive is of this nature


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

FIRST NON CELEBRITY VEHICLE TO GRACE THE COVER OF RIDES....










_Modified by SPADEKREATIONS at 10:22 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*

cant wait to see the guttz on the donk


----------



## TonyHarmer (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPADEKREATIONS* »_FIRST NON CELEBRITY VEHICLE TO GRACE THE COVER OF RIDES....









_Modified by SPADEKREATIONS at 10:22 AM 2-7-2007_

Wow sick photo!


----------



## SPADEKREATIONS (Nov 3, 2006)

issues will be on stands the 13th!!


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*

If you double the size of the wheel, then the transmission ratios become twice as tall, right? But seeing as truck parts are used, you could install a low range gearbox. Is this done?
I like the ones where the wheels are still in the wheel well. When designers draw a car, they always do it with giant wheels. It just looks right. 
























EFIJY Hot Rod Concept by Holden. Imagine how it would look on regular sized wheels.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:45 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (tehAndy)*

This one is sweet.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## PoppaDLo (Sep 17, 2006)

I must have spent an hour here at working and damn don't my freaking eyes hurt. You would never see anything like that here in Maine, However Maine tends to be 4x4 country.....so you never know.


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (PoppaDLo)*









You cant do that to a Grand National!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_








You cant do that to a Grand National!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









little late because its looks like they just did


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_








You cant do that to a Grand National!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










that car is fast as hell with the rims on


----------



## Def_Dog (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









let's hit the curbs, yo!

btw, what's the friggin point of doing this to a car, and in special a American POS, i mean your cars are well known to go straight ahead in corners, i wonder how well they handle now... they tip in cornering?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Def_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def_Dog* »_
let's hit the curbs, yo!


those are the original Davin rims the first ever spinners they got to be at least 6/7 years old thats why they got alot of wear on them


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Def_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def_Dog* »_they tip in cornering?









you bet your ass!
LEAN WIT IT!
im not making a new thread for this because im sure its been posted at some point but i found this looking for a pic for this post of a donk with hydraulics hanging one in the air around a corner.
HANG IT 


_Modified by pueblorrado v3.0 at 2:28 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

spinners on one side clear rims on the other


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_spinners on one side clear rims on the other









the box chevy game is now DEAD


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I'd love to see what clarkson has to say about all of these.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
the box chevy game is now DEAD

















Atleast on that car there be no trouble cleaning the inside of the clear-wheels.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

So, no opinions counter to YOURS are allowed?
Sorry, dude... that's not what the CL is all about.
I'm not going to insult or flame, but merely state that...
this thread gets my nomination for the absolute _worst_ so far in 2007
for complete and unadulterated automotive abomination! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Def_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def_Dog* »_let's hit the curbs, yo!

btw, what's the friggin point of doing this to a car, and in special a American POS, i mean your cars are well known to go straight ahead in corners, i wonder how well they handle now... they tip in cornering?









Believe it or not, they're not made for autocross and trackdays.
Shocking, I know. The whole world doesn't revolve around European sensibilities.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
Believe it or not, they're not made for autocross and trackdays.
Shocking, I know. The whole world doesn't revolve around European sensibilities.

Heh.
That last one with the clear wheels blew my mind. Honorable mention for the late-model Impala.
Keep the pictures coming, I'm realling enjoying this thread. Nice to see something different around here now and then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Def_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def_Dog* »_
let's hit the curbs, yo!

btw, what's the friggin point of doing this to a car, and in special a American POS, i mean your cars are well known to go straight ahead in corners, i wonder how well they handle now... they tip in cornering?









Wow ignorant much? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

Gotta love the one with the huge clear wheels... Showing off those stock drum brakes!!
So then when that kid is standing in the driveway and they start rolling out, not only will they not see him, but the bumper will take off his head and then they can come screeching to a halt a good 50 feet away...
Don't most states have a minimum and maximum ground to bumper height law?


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Ghetto Gamer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto Gamer* »_Gotta love the one with the huge clear wheels... Showing off those stock drum brakes!!
So then when that kid is standing in the driveway and they start rolling out, not only will they not see him, but the bumper will take off his head and then they can come screeching to a halt a good 50 feet away...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Show_car


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah but for the exception of the clear wheels, I still see these things being driven on the public roads.
But whatever. I'm bitching and this is the no bitching thread so I'm shutting up.


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Ghetto Gamer)*

These cars are not about function. People just trying to have a good time. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (MZMDCM99)*

wow on the clear wheels, love 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (jderpak)*

There's a couple of kids in my town who have two "bubbles". Nothing like seeing those cars in person to finally realize how ridiculous they are, lol.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Show_car

its still a street car but he has sponsers now so you see it in more car shows just like his MonteCutt (Cutlass with LS monte front clip) but i think his 66 impala vert is 100% street car.
MonteCutt








66 Impala








Garfield Caprice from beginning to end































[/quote]
























this is the owner Karl
http://www.autobytel.com/conte...mpala


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

This is by far the dumbest trend I have ever seen. 
That is my opinion, so to the OP - S.T.F.U.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*

I know what a Donk is but wtf is a bubble?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_I know what a Donk is but wtf is a bubble?

a donk 71-76 Caprice/Impala
a Box 77-90 Caprice/Impala
a bubble 91-96 Caprice/Impala
a ford is a waste of money
It doesn't matter what is done to it. big rims, small rims, or no rims. when yall learn what a donk really is i might teach yall what a dunk is and the differences between different states and cities that represents our culture.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (slirt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slirt* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe yall will like this
sitting on 22's


----------



## 20GTIVR603 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I never understood this trend...why not just buy a truck if you want to sit that far from the ground?


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_maybe yall will like this
sitting on 22's









Nope, not that either.. 
BTW, wouldn't THAT be considered a bubble?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topdawg_mc4* »_
Nope, not that either.. 
BTW, wouldn't THAT be considered a bubble?

no 1991-1996 caprice or impala


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Some people should never be given money....


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

that is FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_
that is FREAKING AWESOME!


yes it is


----------



## jhilton (Mar 2, 2007)

HAHA, I can't believe all the "Bling" in this thread


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (20GTIVR603)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20GTIVR603* »_I never understood this trend...why not just buy a truck if you want to sit that far from the ground?

Well ****, why not get a 'Vette instead of a Civic if you want to go fast? 
I'm amazed this thread has made it 14 pages strong, definitely not what I was expecting. Thanks notniuq2, you're really keepin' this alive bro!
-Bob (the OP)


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

. . . . and to the e-toughguys in this thread:
I wasn't sure if your mansausages were really huge or not. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
yes it is

got more videos of these bad boys doing nutty things?
I can't keep my eyes off this thread, I often browse them over and over just to see these things, I wish that Phantom car is done and go do some burn outs.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_
got more videos of these bad boys doing nutty things?
I can't keep my eyes off this thread, I often browse them over and over just to see these things, I wish that Phantom car is done and go do some burn outs.


http://vids.myspace.com/index....79055
here is a member of our forum car his name is taxhisass


the phantom is done and will be on tv shortly on Spike Tv's Power Block
if im not mistaken i think its has 1000 horsepower
and for more video of the box on clear rims burning out you'll have to buy our DVD ECR VOL 5




_Modified by notniuq2g at 12:36 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
I'm amazed this thread has made it 14 pages strong, definitely not what I was expecting. Thanks notniuq2, you're really keepin' this alive bro!
-Bob (the OP)

its a million cars i haven't took time to post and summer is coming so you know what that means.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

That green car is incredibly...amusing. Very very quick.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_That green car is incredibly...amusing. Very very quick.

yea he getting a big upgrade soon too.
here is some more vids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqfhdqffRUw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWTGmYUIzTM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlNa5SmdPI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWOUl4Hm0AM
here is another fast car but he was just cruising that night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbWrmutNgvY


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I dont understand the title says no b****ing yet these morons continue to post stupidity


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a member of our forum


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
It doesn't matter what is done to it. big rims, small rims, or no rims. when yall learn what a donk really is i might teach yall what a dunk is and the differences between different states and cities that represents *our culture.*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

KING OF THE STREET 








COMING BACK REAL SOON


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









That looks amazing.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (TonyHarmer)*

Im starting to like the Donk vertibles damn some of them are


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

I know there's a lot of MkIV forum guys in here, taking part in their customary "Make-fun-of-everything-that's-not-a-MkIV" game, but I just wanted to say I'm still really enjoying the pictures, and I'm sure there are lots of others on this forum who are as well.
Thumbs up to a great thread.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (jderpak)*









How low profile are those tires exactly?







I'd like to hear actual numbers!


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_


















I don't think i'd ever drive on that suspension


----------



## v dub boy (Jun 26, 2001)

Now, I don't mind most of these cars, to each their own....but whoever RUINED that Grand National should be shot.
Wasn't is said earlier in the thread that they don't cut up the 95ish Impala SS's because it's like a holy grail? If that's the holy grail, wtf is the GN? Trailer trash?
sheesh


----------



## TonyHarmer (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_Some people should never be given money....

What does that mean? Care to elaborate?


----------



## ConeDodgerBlade (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (TonyHarmer)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_








How low profile are those tires exactly?







I'd like to hear actual numbers!

i dont know the actual numbers but it looks like 25 series


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (v dub boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v dub boy* »_Now, I don't mind most of these cars, to each their own....but whoever RUINED that Grand National should be shot.
Wasn't is said earlier in the thread that they don't cut up the 95ish Impala SS's because it's like a holy grail? If that's the holy grail, wtf is the GN? Trailer trash?
sheesh

that GN belongs to a member of our forum and i dont think he cut that its the perfect lift on really low profile tires and it can return back to original height in a couple hours


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topdawg_mc4* »_This is by far the dumbest trend I have ever seen. 
That is my opinion, so to the OP - S.T.F.U.

This is by far the dumbest post of the thread. That is my opinion. Open your mind and maybe learn to appreciate other style's that aren't just your own. I don't particularly care for them much myself, but it's not hard to see the amount of work put into them and some of them are downright really freakin cool.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_I know there's a lot of MkIV forum guys in here, taking part in their customary "Make-fun-of-everything-that's-not-a-MkIV" game, but I just wanted to say I'm still really enjoying the pictures, and I'm sure there are lots of others on this forum who are as well.
Thumbs up to a great thread.

This guy said it right. There are a lot of people here looking at this thread and enjoying it, I have been since the beginning. Sure, you'd never catch me doing this, but thats because I can't stomach the though of spending that much money on a set of wheels, and because my primary interest in wasting money on cars is speed. Ignore the haters.
Keep on posting though, I love seeing this stuff!


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_Some people should never be given money....

What are you talking about. I wish that I had stock in the companies that sell this stuff.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Chmeeee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chmeeee* »_
Sure, you'd never catch me doing this, but thats because I can't stomach the though of spending that much money on a set of wheels, and because my primary interest in wasting money on cars is speed. Ignore the haters.

something alot of people dont know is our cars really dont cost as much as people really think i mean you do have cars thats worth over 80-150g's but i say 5g's and a dream will get your feet in the game. plus its takes years to build your car
the motor is the most important thing, if you cant get sideways on 22's YOU LOSE i guess i really need to post more motor pics because we running


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFiyJLidcOg


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

FOR SALE $23 stacks


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

coming soon


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I just watched a few of the videos that were linked up about these things...and I saw a few cars smoking the tires and doing donuts on crowded streets. Maybe I'm just not seeing this in the right way...but to me these people aren't car enthusiasts. They are more a subspecies of it that just like cars because they can big and shiny, nothing more nothing less and used to cause illegal exhibitions that cause more people to look at their big and shiny boxabubbledonkatruck. 
It's like myself throwing a few splashes of paint on a canvas and calling myself an artist...








*END RANT*
Oh wait I just B1TCHED...oh well.


----------



## NY New Yorker (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (RollingInDubs)*

How are the people that build and drive these cars not enthusiasts? The definition of an enthusiast is “a person who is highly interested in a particular activity or subject.” What are these people crazed and obsessed about? CARS—like everyone else on the CAR Lounge. Granted, this isn’t my scene but seriously everyone, they’re CAR lovers just like us.
A good majority of these cars are super clean…and represent their owner’s personality and vision—from juicy paint to tailored interiors (ok that’s a stretch haha). 
Also, can you honestly say anyone ingrained in the lowrider scene (going forty+/- years strong) aren’t enthusiasts? You have to be kidding. Maybe Donk culture is the inverse of the lowrider scene.
Can it be said that MKII Golf owners like their cars because they are tiny and shiny? Now how ignorant does that sound? 
Donk, Box or Bubble drivers aren’t concerned about hitting apexes or heel-toe, but why should they? It’s not their scene, maybe similar to a Vette owner “hating” on FWD four bangers reppin’ R badges. Donuts at intersections are NOT safe, but neither is driving at 11/10ths on public roads. 
Go ahead and throw some splashes of paint on a canvas, start and artists league and voila, you’re an artist!


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_


















I cant believe there are humans on this world that look/act like that.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (RollingInDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RollingInDubs* »_I just watched a few of the videos that were linked up about these things...and I saw a few cars smoking the tires and doing donuts on crowded streets. Maybe I'm just not seeing this in the right way...but to me these people aren't car enthusiasts. They are more a subspecies of it that just like cars because they can big and shiny, nothing more nothing less and used to cause illegal exhibitions that cause more people to look at their big and shiny boxabubbledonkatruck. 
It's like myself throwing a few splashes of paint on a canvas and calling myself an artist...








*END RANT*
Oh wait I just B1TCHED...oh well.


I have to say (and I mentioned it before in this DONK OF A THREAD [16 pages *WHAT?!?!*]) that I agree with you on the videos of donuts on a crowded street. There were not only tons of cars, but pedestrians there, including a few babies in strollers. That kind of **** I don't condone whatsoever.
On the other hand, I completely disagree with your paint splash analogy. Anyone can splatter paint, true. But it takes an *artist* to make that into art. Just ask any of the countless thousands of starving artists who thought they could make trash and call it "abstract" art. Or unsuccessful poets who thought just because they could toss together a few rhyming words, they could cash in on the likes of Dr. Seuss.


----------



## secretaznman (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*









I have seen/heard a few cars with the same muffler tip as on this car. It makes a weird raspy sound. Is it the muffler, something in the tip? What makes the sound? What is it called? Just curious.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (NY New Yorker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY New Yorker* »_How are the people that build and drive these cars not enthusiasts? The definition of an enthusiast is “a person who is highly interested in a particular activity or subject.” What are these people crazed and obsessed about? CARS—like everyone else on the CAR Lounge. Granted, this isn’t my scene but seriously everyone, they’re CAR lovers just like us.
A good majority of these cars are super clean…and represent their owner’s personality and vision—from juicy paint to tailored interiors (ok that’s a stretch haha). 
Also, can you honestly say anyone ingrained in the lowrider scene (going forty+/- years strong) aren’t enthusiasts? You have to be kidding. Maybe Donk culture is the inverse of the lowrider scene.
Can it be said that MKII Golf owners like their cars because they are tiny and shiny? Now how ignorant does that sound? 
Donk, Box or Bubble drivers aren’t concerned about hitting apexes or heel-toe, but why should they? It’s not their scene, maybe similar to a Vette owner “hating” on FWD four bangers reppin’ R badges. Donuts at intersections are NOT safe, but neither is driving at 11/10ths on public roads. 
Go ahead and throw some splashes of paint on a canvas, start and artists league and voila, you’re an artist! 


amen, this is what makes the world interesting, at first I was kinda like







, but then again, I mod a bloody Volvo.


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (secretaznman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secretaznman* »_
I have seen/heard a few cars with the same muffler tip as on this car. It makes a weird raspy sound. Is it the muffler, something in the tip? What makes the sound? What is it called? Just curious. 

The sound is not caused by the exhaust tip, but rather the muffler(or lack of one). My Z28 had those on the stock exhaust. I don't the way they look.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZoCoMddS58&NR
scoop'n looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

another member of our form 
1975 Caprice Vert (the best donk vert imo)

























2 more members


----------



## pddc (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

love the high rolla !!!!!!


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_another member of our form 
1975 Caprice Vert (the best donk vert imo)










I would like to see good pictures of this, but it looks good.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_
I would like to see good pictures of this, but it looks good.

a couple more


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

member of our forum


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_I know there's a lot of MkIV forum guys in here, taking part in their customary "Make-fun-of-everything-that's-not-a-MkIV" game, but I just wanted to say I'm still really enjoying the pictures, and I'm sure there are lots of others on this forum who are as well.
Thumbs up to a great thread.


i take offense to that statement im a MKIV driver and i love the Donk Box and Bubble craze i think its so over the top its great and alot of the cars are very very well executed and carry out thier intended theme to a T


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

































69 lincoln
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1969...27399QQcategoryZ6304QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/URL]
























2000 dts price is steep but looks good
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000...07870QQcategoryZ6146QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/URL]


































_Modified by notniuq2g at 6:35 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## xdre (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Damn, those seats on the DTS are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubinit97 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

its ridding on rubber bands, hope he doesnt hit a pot hole.....say god by to the rims


----------



## JimmyGolf (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chmeeee)*

THREAD NEEDS MORE '64 LINCOLN


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyGolf)*

My old deville on 20ies.I miss it insanely,should have never sold it.98 with only 40k miles from the orignal owner.My grandpa drives it as his beater now,20ies and all...


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Wow this thread must have been around for awhile.

Lots of pics, all of which are interesting.

Some of them look pretty sweet!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

we something special coming look under the silhouette of that car
it says 3?" LOL
if you aint sitting high PARK IT












_Modified by notniuq2g at 12:35 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

before








after
























the new timepiece rims on young bucks bent

























































top back '65










































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:27 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (RatRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RatRedux* »_








OMG, IT'S A HONKY TONK BA-DONKA DONK!

Wasn't this the Bigfoot that drove through a Ford dealership in that movie "Roadhouse"?


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_I'm guessing that someone somewhere has had a vehicle-to-donk collision. 


hahahahahha


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

i think that these cars are soooo ugly that they come full circle and are beautiful. if you have the balls and the skills to build and drive one, more power to you. while they may not be my bag, the amount of work and attention to detail that goes into these cars is amazing and if you can still hate on 'em, then maybe you are not really a car person. ANYTHING BUT STOCK! keep 'em coming!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a member of our forum getting a make over


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a couple members cars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9LHuJswVTk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1g8jU8OM1k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xuVte-NtDo


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a box is a 77-90 Caprice or Impala
must have an euro front end, house grill, euro tail lights, and must be a LS
EXAMPLE


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

its going to be a very wet summer
before








After 3?'s coming soon







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## TimGeezy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (540BOY)*

oh ****! the freddy car is sitting at the place where i get all my cars aligned


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Nice!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

im mad i missed the show


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

summers coming time to grow 4 inches
before








in progress for the 8's


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_summers coming

COSIGN


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

LA DUB SHOW
more pics coming soon










texas made


































_Modified by notniuq2g at 11:28 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

*bump*
because this thread should live on like a horrible B-Movie.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

member of our forum getting makeover *DETAIL*
BEFORE








IN PROGRESS











































































































































































































Should be finished by today


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
Should be finished by today


guess i was right
http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q283/san2762/?action=view&current=DSCN0381.flv[/URL]
http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q283/san2762/?action=view&current=DSCN0380.flv[/URL]























































































































































[/quote]



_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:44 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Glad to see some old-school Pontiac content here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any good Catalina high-risers?


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









that thing is sweet on all counts. very, very cool ride.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_Glad to see some old-school Pontiac content here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any good Catalina high-risers?

i swear bout every member of our forum got at least one nice car




























warning very big pics


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

The time, fabricating skills and flat out money needed to do some of these monsters must be staggering! Imagine if these artisans were to develop taste








Can these things legally be driven on the street? Sure looks like it might be hard to hide from the man if you mess up


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_The time, fabricating skills and flat out money needed to do some of these monsters must be staggering! Imagine if these artisans were to develop taste








Can these things legally be driven on the street? Sure looks like it might be hard to hide from the man if you mess up









No different from a big, lifted pickup. We see enough of those here in the Northeast to know that they're legal to drive, or at least cops aren't stopping them from being driven.
And just to remind everybody, this is the *NO BITCHING* thread. Just wanted to make that clear


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

The makeover 73 Impala is















Damn, some good quality work

Anybody ever done up a Chrysler Cordoba donk style or even lowered on daytons?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_The makeover 73 Impala is















Damn, some good quality work

Anybody ever done up a Chrysler Cordoba donk style or even lowered on daytons?

here is a lowrider
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2346012
a Cordoba is the type of body style you might see our texas brothers put swangas on


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

i really dont like this but this shop custom built these 40" rims and custom cut these tires so they get props from me


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_i really dont like this but this shop custom built these 40" rims and custom cut these tires so they get props from me

WTF? Are those real tires with air inside?







I thought like 30" is the biggest any tire manufacturer has made so far...
Edit: Oh, probably some truck tires. Right? 


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 2:37 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
WTF? Are those real tires with air inside?







I thought like 30" is the biggest any tire manufacturer has made so far...
Edit: Oh, probably some truck tires. Right? 



32" tires are the biggest dot approved tires on the market i think these are cut from rubber and made by the shop so its not street legal

there are two cars being fitted for 32's as we speak 



_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:14 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

Well fellas, it looks like we've got a repost on the 40" Buick . . . and another "whine and bitch about DONK/BOX/BUBBLES" thread in the making!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
So let's keep this one classy!
Bump to the front page


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

that Cameron mod on niketalk who posted that is a member of ecr.com


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
here is a lowrider
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2346012
a Cordoba is the type of body style you might see our texas brothers put swangas on

Kool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was reffering to the 1st gen Cordoba around 1977-78


----------



## That1Dude (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

got anymore pics of the jordan impala with rims on it??
thanks


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (That1Dude)*

rims haven't came yet
a member of our forum painted it


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Pablo1.8t (May 24, 2004)

i guess i dont get the style but the way i see is its not that impressive to just throw big wheels on a car and jack it up. make the 26's fit on a car that is lowered or on stock height then i will be impressed.
_if yall consider this bitching i will remove it_


_Modified by Pablo1.8t at 12:04 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pablo1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pablo1.8t* »_i guess i dont get the style but the way i see is its not that impressive to just throw big wheels on a car and jack it up. make the 26's fit on a car that is lowered or on stock height then i will be impressed.
_if yall consider this bitching i will remove it_

maybe just maybe you missed the last 17 pages in this thread just maybe 


_Modified by notniuq2g at 12:50 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Pablo1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pablo1.8t* »_i guess i dont get the style but the way i see is its not that impressive to just throw big wheels on a car and jack it up. make the 26's fit on a car that is lowered or on stock height then i will be impressed.
_if yall consider this bitching i will remove it_

_Modified by Pablo1.8t at 12:04 AM 3-28-2007_

To elaborate on what Notniuq is saying, it's harder than it looks. Think about it, how many companies do you know of making LIFT KITS for CARS? And even if there were kits available, making 26" wheels fit ain't all that easy . . . these cars weren't designed for rolling stock like that. Having worked on a lot of trucks with lifts and tires too big for the wheelwells, I can tell you that making something with 26s steerable is no small feat!
EDIT: You're not bitching Pablo, you're expressing your opinion. There's a subtle difference not many TCLers can figure out







You're cool in my book


----------



## Pablo1.8t (May 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

i mean i know its not easy and i respect that but as you said its much harder to make it turn so i still stick with what i said, since it would be harder then i would be impressed, i dont see a point as to bragging about having 26's on my car if it has to look like an SUV


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

member of our forum Pimpstars 
demo for the people that havent heard of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM8sA-zN4zw


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

so how does the wiring go thru?
ingenious idea


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_so how does the wiring go thru?
ingenious idea
another member friend had some installed and it took like 10 hours because of all the wires


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

som texas pics no slabs i dont think yall ready for slabs yet


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

I wouldnt do an old school GS in DONK style, doesnt fit its character
Some of them boxes you posted look


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_som texas pics no slabs i dont think yall ready for slabs yet



Don't hold out on us! Now you GOTTA show/tell us what slabs are!


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

texas ain't f'in around
all those pics were quality except for the maximas


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

SLAB = SLOW LOUD AND BANGIN

















































































































































































































































































im gonna swang swang swang to the left pop my trunk for fat pats death
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj7D_gAN3nY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdVL4yrlsvg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1froaqQphQA



_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:35 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

this is a prototype slab right here 
1. the colors are either KANDY blue or red depending on which part of houston you from (north/south)
2. naked lady on the hood
3. 83's or 84's spoke rims
4. pop trunk neon
5. 5th wheel hangin sometime 6th wheel molded in trunk or 7 wheels molded on each side of car
6. mustard and mayo tires
7. screens falling 











































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:45 AM 3-29-2007_


_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:48 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

never really knew what a 'slab' was until now. thats pretty good. but i'm just not feelin' the rims as much


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (watson)*









I think I pulled him over once for driving like a fool... hard to say though because they all look alike.








Tri-spokes are soooo played out. The beat I work has a club that packs the parking lot every Friday and Saturday. Amazing how many cars are rocking these rims. So unoriginal. Of course, 75% of the cars are ghetto as hell. The other 25% are pretty decent... and we are talking about 300-400 cars...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_this is a prototype slab right here 
1. the colors are either KANDY blue or red depending on which part of houston you from (north/south)
2. naked lady on the hood
3. 83's or 84's spoke rims
4. pop trunk neon
5. 5th wheel hangin sometime 6th wheel molded in trunk or 7 wheels molded on each side of car
6. mustard and mayo tires
7. screens falling 



What about #8?
8. Ten pages of warrants on the driver? Bet he is riding dirty with an expired registration, no inspection sticker, suspended license, and no insurance. Waaaaaaaay too common.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (roman16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roman16v* »_ Tri-spokes are soooo played out.

in the rest of the south yes in texas no. just like people say spinners are played now we have floaters and sploaters


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Funny to see Tri-Spokes making a comeback from the early 90's.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_Funny to see Tri-Spokes making a comeback from the early 90's.

they just discontinued the original Brutus Blades last december


----------



## houstonspeedfreek (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_never really knew what a 'slab' was until now. thats pretty good. but i'm just not feelin' the rims as much

Sittin' on fo' fo's is part of rollin a slab.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (houstonspeedfreek)*

k, show us some videos of trunk poppin. how fast does this happen? do you have to be creepin to pull it off? and why havent the trunk poppers went to led style displays which allow you to change your message on the fly?


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_Funny to see Tri-Spokes making a comeback from the early 90's.

I agree, what the heck is this all about?
I haven't seen so many Tri-Spokes in my life! And even on a BRAND NEW Tahoe? Awful. Looking like pure a$$.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: (KoZmiK)*

what does he mean by "only failurez lay it down?"


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_









When I first saw one of these monstrosities, I thought it has to be a photochop...but then I found out that people actually make their cars to look like this....


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Still tippin' on 84s. Any of those slabs have the big bull horns like the ride in the Paul Wall video?


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*

hope this hasn't already been posted


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (bwell01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwell01* »_k, show us some videos of trunk poppin. how fast does this happen? do you have to be creepin to pull it off? and why havent the trunk poppers went to led style displays which allow you to change your message on the fly?

Here is some trunk poppin via youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S71jcMX07IY


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
in the rest of the south yes in texas no. just like people say spinners are played now we have floaters and sploaters

lol, there were at least a dozen cars on the same three spoke wheel there...if that isn't played out, I don't know what is.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Pacman Jones car on skinnies (smallest 24" tires)
















Mike Jennings bubble on 8's








Chad Johnson


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_
Here is some trunk poppin via youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S71jcMX07IY

Cool! Here I thought they were just rollin around with the trunk open, didn't know they threw actuators on the things!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

TEXAS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj7D_gAN3nY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdVL4yrlsvg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1froaqQphQA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqUBlNIZ1ow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLOUDtw60MQ
the blue slab is slim thugs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1kRjKFcDmI
next i'll show yall what the midwest is about


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*










no that is an AWESOME color


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_no that is an AWESOME color 

look like a Kandy Teal/Blue Fade


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

dont know if its a repost but here ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all that power and no way to use it =








http://jalopnik.com/cars/custo...2.php


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bwell01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwell01* »_dont know if its a repost but here ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all that power and no way to use it =








http://jalopnik.com/cars/custo...2.php

thats that monte wit huge ass ugly wing on it 
WE DONT CLAIM THAT CAR LOL 
HERE IS SOME REAL TRACK STARS


























_Modified by notniuq2g at 8:49 AM 4-1-2007_


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

WTH does "Sittin on Grown Men" mean?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6Cop* »_WTH does "Sittin on Grown Men" mean?









I don't know either...but it certainly doesn't sound masculine.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (silvERia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvERia* »_
I don't know either...but it certainly doesn't sound masculine.









Actually I would say it sounds overtly so..


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*

if I had to wager a guess he is drawing parallels from wheel diameter in inches, to a man's age. ie. 24"=24 years old, or a grown man.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (audiphile)*

grown men = 21's and bigger


----------



## WVW Jetta (Sep 16, 2002)

I utterly fail to see the point in spending $10,000 on wheels and paint to go on a $75 car.
Yo.


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (WVW Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WVW Jetta* »_I utterly fail to see the point in spending $10,000 on wheels and paint to go on a $75 car.
Yo.

Did you read the thread title?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (WVW Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WVW Jetta* »_I utterly fail to see the point in spending $10,000 on wheels and paint to go on a $75 car.
Yo.

Eh. Same principle with mk1's and mk2's. Different tastes. Nothing wrong with it, even though its not my cup of tea.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

notniuq2g have you posted up your ride yet?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_notniuq2g have you posted up your ride yet?


my ride is in the crusty stage its an ex lowrider and i have no motivation to do anything to it


























_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:21 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WVW Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WVW Jetta* »_I utterly fail to see the point in spending $10,000 on wheels and paint to go on a $75 car.
Yo.
if you find a $75 car with $10.000 wheels in this thread i will buy you some of those wheels


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*



































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:24 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Well since nobody posted this,thought I contribute.Yes they are 40" WHEELS!!! The company who built them is working on 50" and can make wheels 35" and larger..


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_Well since nobody posted this,thought I contribute.Yes they are 40" WHEELS!!! The company who built them is working on 50" and can make wheels 35" and larger..


page 17


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Nice rubber bands on the 40's. I've been calling anything 26 & up "conestoga wagon" wheels, and the 40's prove that we're moving back to the 1800's and the days of the horse-drawn buggies.
















Speaking of going backwards, that rear camber looks like an old swing-axle VW Beetle.







Props on all the mad fiberglass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6Cop* »_
Speaking of going backwards, that rear camber looks like an old swing-axle VW Beetle.







Props on all the mad fiberglass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

if chevy get they mind right and stop making FW drive cars them wheels would tuck right but until then we might need someone to make a 26x8 rim and a 275/25/26 tire
that impala isnt done yet but he had to pull it out for BCR this past weekend


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

motivation 470 BBC


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

2 door 90'd out box
[Suede & Ostrich!!!


















































_Modified by notniuq2g at 2:21 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

scared


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

another track star


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

wet wet wet


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

no disrespect to the haters








foes pokin wit naked lady and paint drippin foe sho








deep dis blades








6th wheel with 5th hangin








the real deal








the phony








old school








cocaine is a helluva drug


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

im not to fond of some of the cars but here is how the midwest ride


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://s169.photobucket.com/al...9.flv










































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 12:21 AM 4-4-2007_


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6Cop* »_WTH does "Sittin on Grown Men" mean?










As Paul Wall said "My rims are 23's so they old enough to drink..."







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

our girls whip better cars than most dudes


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

our new model cars are paid for in cash none of the monthy payment stuff


----------



## HNT GLI (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_our new model cars are paid for in cash none of the monthy payment stuff

So......? Your point is?


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (HNT GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HNT GLI* »_
So......? Your point is?









Here's MY point. This is a NO BITCHING thread.
Carry on.


----------



## HNT GLI (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Here's MY point. This is a NO BITCHING thread.
Carry on.

See a dictionary. I wasn't b*tching about the tastless cars, I was asking a question. My latter comment would be more appropriate for YOU b*tching.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Here's MY point. This is a NO BITCHING thread.
Carry on.
naw he wasnt biitching he was just being an assshole


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (HNT GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HNT GLI* »_
So......? Your point is?









someone said why put $10,000 rims on a $75 car well we put $10,000 rims on a 20,000 car


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://jalopnik.com/cars/new-y...4.php
fords = no no
9ft lift = no no
overall = super no no










_Modified by notniuq2g at 7:31 AM 4-5-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









Someone get this guy a belt, I dont know if he knows but his pants are falling off.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l3L4ZN* »_








Someone get this guy a belt, I dont know if he knows but his pants are falling off.









the haitian monte is sick


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

















awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

SPADE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShYE-iV97Xo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df6ZW40g7Lk


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

http://vids.myspace.com/index....59937
http://vids.myspace.com/index....03928
http://vids.myspace.com/index....03062


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

if you have a box you must have these


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

_Modified by notniuq2g at 8:37 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## nuron (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

notniuq2g, what are those, Euro tails? Can you tell me more about them? I hear that Euro thing a lot.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (nuron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuron* »_notniuq2g, what are those, Euro tails? Can you tell me more about them? I hear that Euro thing a lot.

Yeah, I think all of the Caprices I've seen (here and otherwise) have that light/grille combo. Was there another style available?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*

euro headlights and tail lights were made for 88 89 90 box caprice but only the 1990 caprice has them on every car off the assembly line and its a must have if you want to compete in the box game.
you can have the best looking box in the world but if you have the regular headlights you are disqualified 
non euro 








euro










_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:32 AM 4-7-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_


i forgot to say a nissan 350z got beat by the box caprice on 24's
look at the video at about 37 seconds


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

fiberglass


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_euro headlights and tail lights were made for 88 89 90 box caprice but only the 1990 caprice has them on every car off the assembly line and its a must have if you want to compete in the box game.
you can have the best looking box in the world but if you have the regular headlights you are disqualified 
euro








_Modified by notniuq2g at 5:32 AM 4-7-2007_

Funny thing is I like the euro/flush front since watching Hustle &Flow i didnt realize how much i loved boxes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Id probably have to say for the box caddys they definitely need the euro flush lights to make them look official.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

not my style but different
http://vids.myspace.com/index....85399


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

_Modified by notniuq2g at 8:37 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

some members of our forum showing off they wallet sizes


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

what the heck are those wheels going to go on??

I certianly hope that vette isnt it.....


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

the 07 lade


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_the 07 lade

Pimpstars FTW....show them rolling!!!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

i hope i c an get some pics today. they just put them on last night.


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

This is probably the best example I've seen of a car that an kinda pull off the 'Donk' look:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I like the new blue Impala SS on chrome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubnation101 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

"I aint ridin phat but i'll tell you what i'm in a 85 box chevy on some phantom rims"


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (niels.d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels.d* »_This is probably the best example I've seen of a car that an kinda pull off the 'Donk' look:









1971 vert only 400 made 26's going on soon
whats a donk look it is a donk the first donk


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Snatchback (Feb 6, 2007)

BAWLINNNNNNNNNNNNNN'


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (dubnation101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubnation101* »_"I aint ridin phat but i'll tell you what i'm in a 85 box chevy on some phantom rims"








Who says this ???
Is it from a song??


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

the green monte has a blue brother now


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

this must be a down south thing cops in va would not be having it 3/4 of these cars could get inspected here


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: (taymk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taymk2* »_this must be a drug-funded thing cops in va would not be having it 3/4 of these cars could get inspected here 

Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (taymk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taymk2* »_this must be a down south thing cops in va would not be having it 3/4 of these cars could get inspected here 

VA do got that. thats why alot of va people are moving to nc. you cant put them ugly ass thing on you car to make the bumper lower
like this one


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

if you like to see what rims would look like on your car check this out (its the updated version you can now lift your car with using tricks) 
http://www.autowaretech6.net/nextwheels/oktire.htm


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

VOL 5 IS UPON US
lol @ the racist comments they work fast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4-U2pYRJ90
i cant wait till vol 6 when ecr returns home to the south


_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:11 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

where is the shakes head in shame emoticon
i just dont get these things, but to each their own


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

ps3 hdtv 24's and i love it















\































[/quote]


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

anybody want a car?

































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...ategoryZ6162QQihZ020QQitemZ300101687331QQrdZ1


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

the official ECR/KOTS car (a pic for now)


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









LOL! Next time I want to see one that says "CURTIS!".


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_the official ECR/KOTS car (a pic for now)


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinCSVT* »_
LOL! Next time I want to see one that says "CURTIS!".









the rims cost 20k but they make you buy your own laptop for the price of the rims at least they could throw in a free laptop


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

if any of yall are from GA yall know what went down over the weekend


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

the first chevelle on 28 inch floaters


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index....23516


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

some of these paint jobs are incredible.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

The DTS with Lambos looks propa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_The DTS with Lambos looks propa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

i wouldn't get in one of these things if u paid me


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

Why are there boxes under all those cars?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Why are there boxes under all those cars?
i dont know but its the boxes rims come out of


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_boxes rims com out of

so they dont actually drive on them?


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_i wouldn't get in one of these things if u paid me 


_Quote, originally posted by *The Title of The Damn Thread* »_*NO* bitching


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









that is one awesome steering wheel!!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
so they dont actually drive on them?

yes we drive them but i dont know why them boxes are under the cars because they are dub boxes and his rims are lexani a sub division of ashanti


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_








that is one awesome steering wheel!!

the car is for sale but one thing i dont like about it is the digital dash is flushed in the roof


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_i wouldn't get in one of these things if u paid me 


_Quote, originally posted by *The title of the damn thread* »_
*NO* Bitching



_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or *short, concise statements of personal taste* (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")


i dunno, seemed pretty concise to me, and i dunno but what i said sure sounds like a statement of personal taste as well


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (vwcool)*

No, it was a statement of derision.  If you don't like it, simply click the Back button in your browser window.


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

These people are going to look back on this in twenty years and think to themselves "I was such an idiot, whose stupid idea was this?"
There's your damn short, concise statement.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topdawg_mc4* »_These people are going to look back on this in twenty years and think to themselves "I was such an idiot, whose stupid idea was this?"

this game is more than 20 years old and people 20 years ago love what we have doen to the game today. so 20 years down the line we will do the same to the next gen.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

It seems like the donk crowd respect the lo-lo daytons crowd so its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_It seems like the donk crowd respect the lo-lo daytons crowd so its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good call


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_this game is more than 20 years old and people 20 years ago love what we have doen to the game today. so 20 years down the line we will do the same to the next gen.

Ooooh a game!!? 
What kind of game? Monopoly, football, candyland?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_It seems like the donk crowd respect the lo-lo daytons crowd so its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we have this conversation on our forum once a month. we respect everyone when it comes to cars but no one respects us. the lowrider builders hate us more than anyone. but never has anyone ever said anything to us on the street never. they talk alot on internet forums about destroying our cars but i have never seen or heard of anyone doing anything to us besides the police.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topdawg_mc4* »_
Ooooh a game!!? 
What kind of game? Monopoly, football, candyland?

game, culture different word same meaning


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topdawg_mc4* »_
Ooooh a game!!? 
What kind of game? Monopoly, football, candyland?

Shut up n00b. Take your crap elsewhere.









Now back on topic:








All my Goons Ryde Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (CSmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSmith* »_
All my Goons Ryde Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you aint sitting high park it


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## topdawg_mc4 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
game, culture different word same meaning

I see. My jive is lacking apparently.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (topdawg_mc4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topdawg_mc4* »_
I see. My jive is lacking apparently.
but your racial tone is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Apollo-Soyuz 1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollo-Soyuz 1975* »_No, it was a statement of derision. If you don't like it, simply click the Back button in your browser window.

no buddy it really wasn't, i was just stating my opinion, i saw the thread, clicked on it cause i had no idea wat the hell a donk/box/bubble was, and then i stated my opinion in a way that obviously upset people, but i did not say anything childish, derogatory, or make any personal attacks, but if you like i can be a bit more contemptuous, your call

but for real i'm just curious is this just a west coast thing, cause i've only seen cars with huge 22in rims on them, never anything done up like this, my friend used to live in kentucky and he said he saw em there too


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_but for real i'm just curious is this just a west coast thing, cause i've only seen cars with huge 22in rims on them, never anything done up like this, my friend used to live in kentucky and he said he saw em there too

stricky a southern and midwest thing. the culture as we know it now started in miami dade florida. i dont think 22's are huge anymore. 24's with 25 series tires can fit on boxes donks and bubbles with little to no mods


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Yea man I remember seeing this sorta thing for quite a time.
Just not on this level.

**** all the hating.

This thread rocks and notnuiq2g is the man for starting it.
Have I seen some of these rides in the Rich Boy video, or am I crzy


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*








is that a clear top!?








it's like an old lady's plastic rain bonnet... I love it


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_Yea man I remember seeing this sorta thing for quite a time.
Just not on this level.

**** all the hating.

This thread rocks and notnuiq2g is the man for starting it.
Have I seen some of these rides in the Rich Boy video, or am I crzy









its possible you seen these cars in videos i like posted a car on here that is the main car from young bucks get buck oh and i didnt start this thread


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

You have any pics of the Cutty form the T.I top back remix video


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
stricky a southern and midwest thing. the culture as we know it now started in miami dade florida. i dont think 22's are huge anymore. 24's with 25 series tires can fit on boxes donks and bubbles with little to no mods

huge to me i guess, since i've never seen the latter, i wonder if people around here that do it are actually trying to get that donk look or just think that they're being cool by throwing 22's on their car


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*



















































































































































































































































































































































http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/2548000-2548999/2548633_1_full.jpg



























































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 7:06 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

























this car is a million years old and is still ahead of its time


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_







is that a clear top!?








it's like an old lady's plastic rain bonnet... I love it
















clear tops use to be a big thing until summer came and i got very very hot
































this 1 has a clear top too

















video of clear top
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it8WJPPBX14










_Modified by notniuq2g at 1:39 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## Grumpy-Smurf (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

GOT BOAT TAIL?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_











thats just funny


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwcool)*

















http://dubmagazine.com/dubshow/Phoenix07Gallery/images/Phoenix07 - 214.jpg


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*








I need definitions here.. wtf are y'all talking about? bonk donk box? what???


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bat94chevy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bat94chevy* »_

OK You are not completely right.
A DONK is a 1971-1976 Caprice or Impala. It doesnt matter if it has 28" rims or 15" rims or if it is completely STOCK. That is a donk
A BOX is a 1977-1990 Caprice or Impala
A BUBBLE is a 1991-1996 Caprice or Impala

But I am a fellow East Coast Ryder/King of The Street member also, and I love these type of cars. I'll post pic of some too

_Modified by bat94chevy at 12:49 PM 12-28-2006_


definition


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

definition 

Thanks.. now I'd like some explaination.. Where did these terms come from?


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

Not a donk, box or bubble butt:


















_Modified by nobledub at 7:16 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
Thanks.. now I'd like some explanation.. Where did these terms come from?

donk came from back in the 70's we would take cars and raise the front up a lil and drop the back a lil and it would look a the car is dunking a basketball so they named them dunks then the next generation came in the 80's started calling them donks (i dont know why)
box and bubble is because of the appearance


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
donk came from back in the 70's we would take cars and raise the front up a lil and drop the back a lil and it would look a the car is dunking a basketball so they named them dunks then the next generation came in the 80's started calling them donks (i dont know why)
box and bubble is because of the appearance 

I thought it had to do with the Impala logo looking kind of like a donkey?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
I thought it had to do with the Impala logo looking kind of like a donkey?

i never heard that before


----------



## antb21 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

hey my name is anthony just bought a box 80 caprice and wondering if n e 1 knew where i can fin different accerisoes for it like billet grilles and other chrome parts. please help with any links...


----------



## antb21 (May 16, 2007)

newbie looking for links to parts for box 80 caprice.


----------



## antb21 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

can i fit the caddy grilles on my 80 caprice?


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (antb21)*

antb21 - this isnt the place to ask for parts, you might try the classifieds or ebay. This thread is to showcase Donks, Bubbles, and Boxes. Why not post some pics of what your box looks like/ or how you would like it to look? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (antb21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antb21* »_hey my name is anthony just bought a box 80 caprice and wondering if n e 1 knew where i can fin different accerisoes for it like billet grilles and other chrome parts. please help with any links...









Billetman aka steve 615-668-2354 
custom made hand built grills, dash peices, and ect. . . . .
examples


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

32 inch tires cant get DOT approved so we had to put it on 30's
30" Asanti 143


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

converting people one by one


















































_Modified by notniuq2g at 11:42 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

I guess we don't have this 'donk' you speak of on the west coast. I am craving waffles and chicken now though.


----------



## blk91gti (Oct 28, 2001)

I saw a Donk the other day. You cannot even imagine the feeling of pride that came over yours truly, as I felt like I knew something about the breed (solely as a result of this thread).


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

30'S DUB ZVEETS


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (2000JettaGLXVR6)*

if i was crazy enough id build me one of these


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










More of these 3.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









Now that right there is *REDONKULOUS!!*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Arachnotron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arachnotron* »_
More of these 3. 

i wish i did hae more
the two blue ones are owned by the same person and both cars are on 3 piece rims


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

ecr/kots car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xk4Z7jLe4E


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

changes rims more times than people change clothes
1st








2nd








3rd








4th








5th








6th








7th


----------



## SteveMcqueen (Feb 26, 2006)

There is a bubble Impala SS by my house for sale.
I must buy it now.


----------



## lofapoo (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (SteveMcqueen)*









HOW IS THERE ONLY ONE PICTURE OF THIS CAR?
MORE PICTURES, MORE INFO, STAT!!!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (lofapoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lofapoo* »_








HOW IS THERE ONLY ONE PICTURE OF THIS CAR?
MORE PICTURES, MORE INFO, STAT!!!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

this is how a dunk supposed to sit on 30's


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQHaXTn0Foc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XabfFf-02c0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlOjqVzIxoM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOZtLkOZn9o


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

BEFORE
























AFTER












































_Modified by notniuq2g at 7:32 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

Any explanations for all that damage? One of the few I really really liked...bummer


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (bighauler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bighauler1* »_Any explanations for all that damage? One of the few I really really liked...bummer
late last year the owner ran a yellow light too late and either hit or got hit by another car. everybody died atleast 6 people


----------



## sandiegan (May 25, 2005)

This was posted because.....


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (sandiegan)*

No bitchin'... this thread makes me want to puke... I hate destroyin' perfectly good cars and making them ugly....


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (chrisp-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisp-e* »_No bitchin'... this thread makes me want to puke... I hate destroyin' perfectly good cars and making them ugly....
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

I LOVE MY STATE


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index....14473


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

vert charger on swangas


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_vert charger on swangas



























miami dub show
making haters mad


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

Interesting cars, very interesting.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










That had to be at the Convention Center. Those Chevys roll deep every year at the Dub Show. That black one in the background in amazing.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JustinCSVT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinCSVT* »_
That had to be at the Convention Center. Those Chevys roll deep every year at the Dub Show. That black one in the background in amazing.








atl dub show last month i think


----------



## Old Fart (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

When I viewed this thread I felt like throwing up until I dry heaved.
The Worst Thread Ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Old Fart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Fart* »_When I viewed this thread I felt like throwing up until I dry heaved.
The Worst Thread Ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









read the title of the thread, then gtfo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (chucchinchilla)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very cool thread. Those rides look like big toys! I feel like a kid again looking at them. Great pics, and good info.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (KingTurbo)*

I wanna see an old new yorker/diplomat/grand fury on some swangas.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

any more updates on the RR phantom-front-end car?


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









i see someone that is going to be spending lots of money on axle shafts








that much power+that much rolling mass+10 bolt=you're wheel passing you on the freeway...
edit: that wasnt a bitch at all, love all(most) of these cars, but for my own, i prefer them to sit as close to mother earth as possible










_Modified by norman at 4:25 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_any more updates on the RR phantom-front-end car?
the engine is being broken in and will be a street car at the end of the year. which mean burn outs and the whole 9 yards


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (norman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norman* »_
i see someone that is going to be spending lots of money on axle shafts








that much power+that much rolling mass+10 bolt=you're wheel passing you on the freeway...
edit: that wasnt a bitch at all, love all(most) of these cars, but for my own, i prefer them to sit as close to mother earth as possible









_Modified by norman at 4:25 AM 6-18-2007_

i doubt the engine is going to be put to full use but its one of the few cars from up north i like. its suppose to be on 32's but getting the tires DOT approved is a bitch it more people its alot of people who have the rims but no tires.
from 2005
















pics from yesterday


















_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:42 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










*Owner of orange box:* Ha! Mine is higher!
*Owner of purple box:* Nah, you gotta measure from the top of the engine man! Mine's got you beat by a foot!









Notniuq2g, you've single-handedly kept my thread alive. Thanks man!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
*Owner of orange box:* Ha! Mine is higher!
*Owner of purple box:* Nah, you gotta measure from the top of the engine man! Mine's got you beat by a foot!









Notniuq2g, you've single-handedly kept my thread alive. Thanks man!

it was a comp between the two and godfather won but garfield is going green soon so no more garfield but hello to garfield 2 owned by a new owner


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqsMZV0lV_U


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

what a waste of online space


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I remember seeing Garfield in vol. III of the Donk mag. That thing is tight. We'll see what happens to it when it goes green.


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*









i think to pull of clear wheels, you need good brakes


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_what a waste of online space *my post is*

Fixed


----------



## Haubbs (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_what a waste of online space 

You didn't have to click to view. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
What have you accomplished that makes you worthy of crapping on these examples of hard work, time spent, astonishing creativity, and crazy attention to detail?


_Modified by Haubbs at 4:32 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Haubbs)*

28's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqsMZV0lV_U
























Rip
















his truck


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## TOOOlowCOUPE (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

























damn....that's makin a statement
side note what happend to dude like 2 post above?


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

Former Gator Udonis Haslem with a real clean Impala. Looking sick.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









that's great way to get pulled over twice a day


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TOOOlowCOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOOOlowCOUPE* »_
side note what happend to dude like 2 post above?

. . . . . . . . ummmmmm


_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:21 PM 6-23-2007_


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










That's classy.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Man, something about those Strut grills I'm not feelin'. I just don't think the Strut packages work on the trucks. I've seen em on 'Lac's and Rovers. It just don't work.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (SiviK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiviK* »_Man, something about those Strut grills I'm not feelin'. I just don't think the Strut packages work on the trucks. I've seen em on 'Lac's and Rovers. It just don't work.

i agree if i drive a lac i want the lac symbol not strut


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JustinCSVT)*

i will pm someone a check for a million peanuts if they tell me what kind of motor this is
hint its from a suv


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

/\
sorta gives it away with the LS1 spark control module on top of the engine, but either way its almost impossible to tell if thats a 5.3 or 6.0 ls series truck engine without seeing the casting number on the front of the block.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

Been a while since I posted in this thread. Just wanted to say I'm still viewing it every day and loving all the pictures. Good to see some different stuff, and some of the themes these cars have are hilarious.
Good stuff.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (norman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norman* »_/\
sorta gives it away with the LS1 spark control module on top of the engine, but either way its almost impossible to tell if thats a 5.3 or 6.0 ls series truck engine without seeing the casting number on the front of the block.

i know but i want giving away any peanut either but its a 6.0 escalade engine


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
i know but i want giving away any peanut either but its a 6.0 escalade engine

Drawing through a carburetor? That's odd.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Drawing through a carburetor? That's odd.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

we getting better with the FWD cars aka the rims aint sticking out from fenders no more


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*








<br />


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*








<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







[/quote]<br />
<br />
.<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />










_Modified by notniuq2g at 3:06 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

got more trucks? I saw on Unique Whips about Lebron's H2 on TIS's 30"s, and it actually look good, smooth out, blacked out, I wouldn't mind one of that with a duramax swap.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (TheMadChigga)*

the forums is down but most of the truck on there are SS trucks and the miami triple fade kandy and 26's is the standard


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

I was cool with this thread until I saw this:


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_I was cool with this thread until I saw this:









Bro, if there's ONE CAR in this thread that's got the torque to overcome big heavy wheels . . . . that's it


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (cougar)*

Donks are whussup












_Modified by SickWrathTerror at 7:40 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

































































































































this is a retro car right here late 90's style


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_I was cool with this thread until I saw this:

















so i guess you dont want to see the one on 26's


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

30 inch asanti (better than bron brons)

























































rose gold 30's 

















this dude change rims like clothes
































ummmmmmmm


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

oh yea the owner of this is building a late 70's 2 door areocoupe box with a 22x11 back tire 








ok


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (cougar)*

I admit it, I would drive one


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*



notniuq2g said:


> What is this? I don't recognize the shape of the c-pillar.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (dubster3126)*

looks like a 74-76 caprice
_Quote, originally posted by *dubster3126* »_


notniuq2g said:


> What is this? I don't recognize the shape of the c-pillar.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (dubster3126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubster3126* »_









What is this? I don't recognize the shape of the c-pillar.

Mid '70's Chevy Impala 2 door.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (SickWrathTerror)*

the owner of this









just got this


----------



## crafted timepeice (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









More pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this thing.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (crafted timepeice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crafted timepeice* »_
More pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this thing.








 i wish i had more but here is a celeb car


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

phantom donk with the real owner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0q8xQmFFoc


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Id put some Daytons on that caprice coupe with some hydros, dont like the chrome rims on it


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_Id put some Daytons on that caprice coupe with some hydros, dont like the chrome rims on it
the guy really aint a dayton type of person
the car is near mint with only 19k on the dash i think all he is doing is a light system and some skinny ass tires 22x11 25 or 30 series


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

can you post up more trucks on wagon wheels?


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_the guy really aint a dayton type of person
the car is near mint with only 19k on the dash i think all he is doing is a light system and some skinny ass tires 22x11 25 or 30 series

Grandma fresh and simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[minor threadjack]
Notniuq2g, Im building a mid 80's Monte and I want to do Hydraulics and Wire wheels, can you recommend a good quality kit to get so I dont have to piece one together. Im not looking to do any dancing with it just want to lay frame.
[end minor threadjack)]


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_
Grandma fresh and simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[minor threadjack]
Notniuq2g, Im building a mid 80's Monte and I want to do Hydraulics and Wire wheels, can you recommend a good quality kit to get so I dont have to piece one together. Im not looking to do any dancing with it just want to lay frame.
[end minor threadjack)]


wow i know nothing about hydros but i can help you out go to here
http://www.layitlow.com


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_
Grandma fresh and simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[minor threadjack]
Notniuq2g, Im building a mid 80's Monte and I want to do Hydraulics and Wire wheels, can you recommend a good quality kit to get so I dont have to piece one together. Im not looking to do any dancing with it just want to lay frame.
[end minor threadjack)]

When you do it I wanna see a thread on the monte http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If u just wanna lay frame i think you could do airbags instead of hydros


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

wow i know nothing about hydros but i can help you out go to here
http://www.layitlow.com

Thanks for the link Ill check it out tonight.

_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_
When you do it I wanna see a thread on the monte http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If u just wanna lay frame i think you could do airbags instead of hydros

There will be a thread about it if it all falls into place.
I dont know what type of system to use ( hydro vs. air) but I want to be able to drop it in the weeds ( They see me rollin') but I want to be able to get it up in the sky.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_ i wish i had more but here is a celeb car









































http://youtube.com/watch?v=TUEJAAgK2Bw


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_the owner of this









just got this


















update

















































with this


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_phantom donk with the real owner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0q8xQmFFoc


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_


























































ay what can i say its the midwest


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (crafted timepeice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crafted timepeice* »_
More pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this thing.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









Is that Rick Ross?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (SiviK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiviK* »_
Is that Rick Ross?

yea thats raacky raawsssshhhhh the ballsssssshhhhhhh
26's gold floating


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_
yea thats raacky raawsssshhhhh the ballsssssshhhhhhh
26's gold floating 










so is that there to get the exhaust fixed?
on another note, how's that setup, airbags?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (silvERia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvERia* »_
so is that there to get the exhaust fixed?
on another note, how's that setup, airbags?

the car is half way done
exhaust
interior
stereo
no airbags


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

ugly car but only set of 28" davins in the world $55,000


----------



## G60Jisoel (Apr 26, 2007)

Umm...Is there a monster truck rally in town?


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (G60Jisoel)*


----------



## jjreason (Apr 29, 2005)

IDC if it's a no bitching thread. but that corrado just pisses the f*ck outta me.


----------



## lofapoo (Aug 29, 2004)

More pics/info on the 'rado, stat!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (C0RRAD01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C0RRAD01* »_


















hmmmmmmmm


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

some look good, some are awefully tacky....
that rado = retaded


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (robhurlburt)*

that raddo was way ahead of the trend














those pics are like 5 years old


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that raddo was way ahead of the trend














those pics are like 5 years old

what trend?
5 years ago hmmmm i think 24's was out then


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

huge update coming soon


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_huge update coming soon









Does it include a wallet or bill clip of some kind? This dude *needs* something to put his stacks in!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Does it include a wallet or bill clip of some kind? This dude *needs* something to put his stacks in!















lol


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (jonahreason)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonahreason* »_IDC if it's a no bitching thread. but that corrado just pisses the f*ck outta me. 

X eleventybillion, uhg


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Does it include a wallet or bill clip of some kind? This dude *needs* something to put his stacks in!















Looks like trick daddy i dont think he cares if it flys out of the window


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

Trick luh da kidz.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_Looks like trick daddy i dont think he cares if it flys out of the window

lol thats not trick


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

here is 1 reason why everyone hates us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqsMZV0lV_U
nobody cared about the bentley


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

should they paint it black










_Modified by notniuq2g at 7:25 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

its a nice donk in these pics you just got to over look the girls


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_































that is the best lifted box on 30's and does full uturns
454 under the hood


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

The Green one on 8s b4






















































































































































































































Looks Better Wit the Top Down


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

BEFORE

































AFTER


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (roman16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roman16v* »_Rent-to-own wheels never looked so good!

that joke was already used in this thread before 






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Grandville on 30s
























Damn them new TC's lookin good on 4s
















4s








































4s
































:hmm: NO!! lol
























Clean box
























Clean Cutty








































:barf:
























































Mag 4rm Japan


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









LOL, that was quite a post!



_Modified by Der Audidude at 9:51 AM 8-17-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
LOL, that was quite a post!
_Modified by Der Audidude at 9:51 AM 8-17-2007_

30's are the new 20's man i seen more cars on 30's then i do on 20's


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

forget spinning 
forget floating 
we're sploating


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

How about some H-town slabs on swangas .
Old school eldos look beautiful on them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dont mind me I watch to much "WOODGRAIN WHEEL"


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

NO HATE FOR NON SOUTHERN PEOPLE IN THE CAR GAME BUT THIS IS HOW A DUNK IS SUPPOSE TO SIT ON RIMS
ASS DOWN FACE UP










































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 8:55 AM 8-19-2007_


_Modified by notniuq2g at 8:58 AM 8-19-2007_


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_NO HATE FOR NON SOUTHERN PEOPLE IN THE CAR GAME BUT THIS IS HOW A DUNK IS SUPPOSE TO SIT ON RIMS ASS DOWN FACE UP


No hate for southern school systems, but this is how your run on sentence is supposed to look: 
_No hate for non-southern people in the car game. But this is how a dunk is supposed to look. The ass is down and the face is up. _
Why is it popular to make the car look like the engine is missing?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_
No hate for southern school systems, but this is how your run on sentence is supposed to look: 
_No hate for non-southern people in the car game. *But* this is how a dunk is supposed to look. The ass is down and the face is up. _
Why is it popular to make the car look like the engine is missing? 


I was taught to never begin a sentence with the word *BUT*. Northern school system I guess.


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

OK, some of those last few posts were just cars with big, ugly wheels on 'em.
The only ones that'd work as headturners are the guys who lift them up, anyone else is just half-heartedly into a bizarre vehicle subculture.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

a bunch of females on 22's


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

man yall lucky im one of the nice guys from the forum


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (54-46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *54-46* »_The only ones that'd work as headturners are the guys who lift them up, anyone else is just half-heartedly into a bizarre vehicle subculture.

them lifted cars get no respect those are cars from the burbs


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

I briefly looked at the pix in this thread. These are the most ridiculous things I've ever seen. Ghetto fabulous doesn't even cover it...I'm going to need to invent new words for this.
All it proves is that no matter WHAT product is invented someone is







enough to buy it.
I'm going to invent car rims that look like replica wagon wheels from the 1800's and start my own car fad.
Don't laugh...someone WILL buy them.
edit:
I hope this young man likes the college his parents have chosen for him...since he's standing in front of it.










_Modified by TMcNally at 12:42 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (TMcNally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMcNally* »_All it proves is that no matter WHAT product is invented someone is







enough to buy it.


Like economy hatchbacks tarted up to look fast?

Perhaps you missed the title of this thread. I know it's hard to believe, but some of us _don't_ come to TCL to piss and moan.
Also, keep your racial/socioeconomic "observations" to yourself D-bag.


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_

Like economy hatchbacks tarted up to look fast?

Perhaps you missed the title of this thread. I know it's hard to believe, but some of us _don't_ come to TCL to piss and moan.
Also, keep your racial/socioeconomic "observations" to yourself D-bag.

ahh...you get to "observe" my tarted up h-back, but I don't get to make any observations of my own?
Bad news for you...this is a forum...ya pretty much get to say anything you want. Like call someone a D-bag....for example. Or make fun of a car...how much it costs...the owners. Basically anything. If you don't like that you need to become a forum moderator I guess and then you can edit this thread all you want and leave in only the comments you like reading.
You have to deal with that the same as I have to deal with tarted up hatchback comments.








However, I will say that I am totally impressed with the workmanship on some of these cars after looking at more of the pictures. I just don't see the point (an not just with these cars...any cars...even my pop-tart) in spending that kind of money on car modifications. To be frank...only rich people should blow money on cars and especially upgrades like these cars have.


_Modified by TMcNally at 1:28 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

new to this thread. Some cars nasty, some superb







big up for the work that's been put into all of these cars, it's not my thing but I enjoy watching these cars and observing the detailing.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (2.4 20V)*

I wanna see some swangas


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (TMcNally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMcNally* »_I briefly looked at the pix in this thread. These are the most ridiculous things I've ever seen. Ghetto fabulous doesn't even cover it...I'm going to need to invent new words for this.
All it proves is that no matter WHAT product is invented someone is







enough to buy it.
I'm going to invent car rims that look like replica wagon wheels from the 1800's and start my own car fad.
Don't laugh...someone WILL buy them.
edit:
I hope this young man likes the college his parents have chosen for him...since he's standing in front of it.









_Modified by TMcNally at 12:42 PM 8-19-2007_


that car is not worth $10 stacks so if he wasnt going to community collage it wouldnt have paid for much


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

_Modified by notniuq2g at 2:30 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## scion_xb_guy_05 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

My buddy's box chevy jacked up on 6's!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (bwell01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwell01* »_a lot of ppl dont understand the time, engineering and money aspect of modifying a car to this lvl. these are some expensive mofos and most of the wheel/tire sets alone cost more than our coveted mk iv's or whatever. 
so with that being said... the only dont i drive is of this nature









i wonder if she digs metal and stock RMs?
HAWT


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (scion_xb_guy_05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scion_xb_guy_05* »_My buddy's box chevy jacked up on 6's!










White people.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_
White people.

every car lifted that high are owned by people in the suburbs who are two scared to even come to the car shows in the hood


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (notniuq2g)*

one of our mods from ecr and his friends
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...47763
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...48182
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...09185
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...55551
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...53119
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...50826
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...84183
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...07260
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...06829
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...47349


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_White people.

ouch


_Modified by autopulse at 10:03 AM 8-28-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

TEXAS DUB SHOW
A COUPLE SWANGAS AND ELBOWS


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

im still in love with this thread.
i was watching a cars edition of mtv cribs and baby was on it saying he now owns that phantom front end red convertible on 30s, i forget what body its on but is that true?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_i was watching a cars edition of mtv cribs and baby was on it saying he now owns that phantom front end red convertible on 30s, i forget what body its on but is that true?

LOL an average person owns the phantom caprice
no celeb 
no sports star
but a regular ass person with long ass money
he also owns the white tahoe on 28's with exclusive on the grill


----------



## Juniper Monkeys (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

same car from 02-07
went from a plain box to a ls box back to a plain box


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

CAROLINA PRIDE


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Juniper Monkeys)*

female car club all on 22's i think


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

more carolina pride

































NOPI





























































































































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 11:15 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*








































































[/quote]


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Special delivery from *1950*.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (WD-40)*

Whoa.. and one from *1938*!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WD-40)*

LOL @ the last two jokes being 8 months old


----------



## AliciaVR6 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

this thread hurt my eyes...
all to see what a donk box was.


----------



## lofapoo (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (AliciaVR6)*









I spy with my little eye... something which does not belong


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (lofapoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lofapoo* »_I spy with my little eye... something which does not belong









he def got picked on because of that


----------



## okiba75 (Apr 6, 2005)

Very, very nice.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

car has nice body work


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

staggered i think 22 and 24


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

32's


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

SEMA 2007


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

sema 07

30's vs 42's


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

not my style, but some of the paintjobs on here are just plain sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

not my style, but some of the paintjobs on here are just plain sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_LOL @ the last two jokes being 8 months old 

posting pictures of cars with big wheels is serious business!!!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MatchStick* »_
posting pictures of cars with big wheels is serious business!!!
i guess this was a joke so i'll laugh 
maybe


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (MatchStick)*


----------



## I Skate VW's (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## Flipflops365 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

^ballinnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

this is what i have been dreaming about for the last 3 years

































Overall Diameter 31.4 
Overall Width 10.7


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

wait, what's that black Jeep sitting on? 30"s? 
and is the Phantom donk running yet? I've yet to see a video of that thing doing some burn outs.


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_










What's with the bag?


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Ian Rogers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ian Rogers* »_
What's with the bag?

Shredded money. The dude probably tried to make it look all baller, but anyone with half a brain knows that you can buy that bag for like 3 bucks if you dig around online.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (crushkilldestroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crushkilldestroy* »_
Shredded money. The dude probably tried to make it look all baller, but anyone with half a brain knows that you can buy that bag for like 3 bucks if you dig around online.

You mean someone stole my idea for an e-business venture? Damn


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_wait, what's that black Jeep sitting on? 30"s? 
and is the Phantom donk running yet? I've yet to see a video of that thing doing some burn outs.
phantom donk been running since the spring it got repainted the same color but different base color so the it looks like a deeper red. i think the phantom donk aint a show car no more thats why we dont see it as much the owner got now i think. you might be able to catch it on the streets of the midwest.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvhfJ9S-uCE


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6tqg_f0vx8


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

ZZ4 SBC wit nos








Real Leather and suede








Staggered 4's


























Suicide ....








Clean...








Real Wood floors

















Asanti grill...


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Jeepers. A 29 page thread where almost every post orignates from a single user... Thats gotta be some kinda record.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

"i like da way da grille on my chevrolet smilllleeee"


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (SPADEKREATIONS)*


_Quote »_
The grill is chrome plated aluminum plate and solid stock bars.... 


































I'm not usually a fan but this is nicely done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (northnj_va)*

Is there any real engineering to the front drive cars or is it just a run-it-til-it-breaks-then replace it?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_Is there any real engineering to the front drive cars or is it just a run-it-til-it-breaks-then replace it? 

not until this past year, before they just threw rwd rims on fwd cars called it a day. now they figured out how to have rwd rims sitting flushed on a fwd car and have the ability to turn.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I miss this thread one of the most controversial







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_I miss this thread one of the most controversial







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I know! I considered the creation of this thread my crowning achievement on TCL, and now it's been relegated to the far reaches of the "recent" searchable threads. 
Maybe *notniuq2g* finally posted the very last high-rider picture ever taken?


----------



## MGMG8GT (Nov 27, 2007)

So...on TCL all others cars/people/belief systems/sexual orientations/various holidays/countries/world leaders/accents/hair colors/choice in music/literature/education/jobs/ages/homes/neighborhoods/cultures/forms of energy/forums/post counts/pie choices can be made fun of......but these can't?
Hardly seems fair.


----------



## Wellington P Funk (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (SleeperPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SleeperPassat* »_So...on TCL all others cars/people/belief systems/sexual orientations/various holidays/countries/world leaders/accents/hair colors/choice in music/literature/education/jobs/ages/homes/neighborhoods/cultures/forms of energy/forums/post counts/pie choices can be made fun of......but these can't?
Hardly seems fair.

Not at all.
But threads making fun of other peoples' cars/people/belief systems/sexual orientations/various holidays/countries/world leaders/accents/hair colors/choice in music/literature/education/jobs/ages/homes/neighborhoods/cultures/forms of energy/forums/post counts/pie choices get locked! 
The NO BITCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread: Staying un-locked since before notniuq2g joined TCL!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote »_









I can only imagine how much weaker those brakes got with that much added leverage from the bigger wheels.









_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_ 









This I would like a lot if the wheels were like 19 and 20". I like their design and they go well with black.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## passatlimo1.8t (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

best looking"donk"on here.
This is the ugliest and dumbest trend ever for amotor vehicle.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_

















































































A lil too much chrome on the front end for me but that is cleean love the stockish looking interior. And the Silverado on davins







niice.
This right here is the best car I've seen in the thread


----------



## 4R32 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mixican)*

Yee Haw!!!
Love me some 4x4 American Iron!!


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

This thread blows, as does pretty much every car in this thread.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_This thread blows, as does pretty much every car in this thread.








read the name of the thread







NO B1TCHING .. so, keep your comments to yourself & GTFO


----------



## 4R32 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (autopulse)*

open forum
go ahead and try to enforce that rule.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (4R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4R32* »_open forum
go ahead and try to enforce that rule.

shouldnt have to enforce it. tcl'ers should be mature enough to honor others threads. Ethical understandings keep you in the sludge pool


----------



## dubthang (Dec 18, 2002)

i love this thread. some of the cars are great. i just wonder why there are so many show pictures with people sitting on the cars? if i put that much cash into a car, i wouldnt want somebody sitting on it possibly denting a panel or scratching custom paint.


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (4R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4R32* »_open forum
go ahead and try to enforce that rule.

I don't get these cars (or really like them), but damn- read the title of the thread, einstein.


----------



## 4R32 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (_Steve_)*

This is a democracy and my voice will be heard regardless of weather you like it or not. Title be damned!

You don't actually think I'm serious or care in any way about this thread do you?


----------



## 4R32 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (4R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4R32* »_Yee Haw!!!
Love me some 4x4 American Iron!!










And for the record, my post conforms to all the rules.
"1) post pictures of donks, boxes, bubbles, or anything similar
2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or short, concise statements of personal taste (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")
3) enjoy a fun, entertaining thread

We DO NOT:
1) bitch, whine, argue, accuse, point fingers, or engage in e-thuggery
2) talk about race. This is a thread about CARS, not people.
3) talk about how unsafe these things are. I'm more concerned about the Powerstroke trucks with soot-belching stacks and 40" boggers that can't see me thru their 5% tinted windshields.
4) repost pictures. Come on y'all"
Mid 70's car with a sloping rear? Check
Previously Unseen picture? Check
Expression of like or dislike? Check


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (4R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4R32* »_
And for the record, my post conforms to all the rules.
"1) post pictures of donks, boxes, bubbles, or anything similar
2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or short, concise statements of personal taste (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")
3) enjoy a fun, entertaining thread

We DO NOT:
1) bitch, whine, argue, accuse, point fingers, or engage in e-thuggery
2) talk about race. This is a thread about CARS, not people.
3) talk about how unsafe these things are. I'm more concerned about the Powerstroke trucks with soot-belching stacks and 40" boggers that can't see me thru their 5% tinted windshields.
4) repost pictures. Come on y'all"
Mid 70's car with a sloping rear? Check
Previously Unseen picture? Check
Expression of like or dislike? Check










it's one thing to not like something.. it's another thing entirely to purposely go into a thread you don't like and start trouble. I don't like this style either.. but i respect it. It's part of the car culture. So grow up and GTFO.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubthang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubthang* »_i love this thread. some of the cars are great. i just wonder why there are so many show pictures with people sitting on the cars? if i put that much cash into a car, i wouldnt want somebody sitting on it possibly denting a panel or scratching custom paint.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wellington P Funk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wellington P Funk* »_
Maybe *notniuq2g* finally posted the very last high-rider picture ever taken?









i figured yall was tired of them new cars come out every week almost every day since its warm now


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

before








After


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
This I would like a lot if the wheels were like 19 and 20". I like their design and they go well with black.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=4
 


_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:59 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## seemlessstate (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









haha. this sits out front of a wheel shop in west palm. they used to have a maroon c230 sitting out front also.
west palm is the crappiest city ever. thank god im in Boca raton now


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (seemlessstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seemlessstate* »_








haha. this sits out front of a wheel shop in west palm. they used to have a maroon c230 sitting out front also.
west palm is the crappiest city ever. thank god im in Boca raton now
i love west palm beach, lauderdale, st pete, duval, miami, and lakeland


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

of all the footage me and my partner got we putting out a lil dvd also
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UCU3tW7Yf4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gbfWQ5fi0I


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

TUCKING THE RIGHT WAY 
(NO PREOPT BATTY BWOI)
(NO 700R-4)


































_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:25 PM 5-27-2008_


_Modified by notniuq2g at 9:25 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

notniuq2g , u ever heard that new song "rims so big car cant fit in my garage" i think its Pimp C if u know lemme know the artist/title.

I would play that in that last impala







lookin proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_notniuq2g , u ever heard that new song "rims so big car cant fit in my garage" i think its Pimp C if u know lemme know the artist/title.
I would play that in that last impala







lookin proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i cant say that i have


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*



















































































































30s


----------



## dieselsteev (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Obin Robinson)*

what's with the candy/cleaning product/beverage themes?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (dieselsteev)*

i spy dj kahled and akon 
and that El Camino is SICK


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hate when people mod nissan altimas. Why is this so popular?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## SiviK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*









Aye! Aye Mami! Ven pa-ca un momentito..


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (SiviK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiviK* »_








Aye! Aye Mami! Ven pa-ca un momentito..


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Shoot me...


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

god, even the women disgust me.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_god, even the women disgust me.

You no want cottage cheese thighs?


----------



## SebringMGB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
You no want cottage cheese thighs?









What do you expect from a rental?


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

28's on a charger


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

LOVE the well-done examples... Can't stand the hack jobs (I guess that goes for anything though)...
Don't know if this has been posted or not, but the "27's" are just 22's with a 27" outer face... Look at the inside lip, there's a lot of tire there!


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (asnydes)*











_Quote, originally posted by *asnydes* »_LOVE the well-done examples... Can't stand the hack jobs (I guess that goes for anything though)...
Don't know if this has been posted or not, but the "27's" are just 22's with a 27" outer face... Look at the inside lip, there's a lot of tire there! 
'
the tires are now rare and cost a lot many people dont have the rims no more


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

I saw that Charger last weekend at the DUB Show








My favorite was probably this Skylark though


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

i recently decided to start my own website and dvds because no one would come to duval florida 




































the car is 41,000 PLUS an extra 20,000 for buying it early 1 hell of an luxury tax



































































































































































_Modified by notniuq2g at 10:49 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## Bull0080 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ben010783)*


----------



## passa-te (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JustinCSVT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## A Car for the People (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

I can only begin to imagine the flex in that car.


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_









 i like this one


----------



## DRus11 (Feb 6, 2008)

my retinas are fryed


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (DRus11)*

Rapper Akon?
====


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (drdrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drdrew* »_Rapper Akon?
====










thats him
his crew brung out the Lambos Bentleys and Maseratis it was even a donk with a maserati engine riding around somewhere


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (DRus11)*

im selling a set of 24 davinci dv50. 24x10 with new tires. used for a magazine shoot. zero miles. 5000 in stuff for 2500 pick up in nyc only. 
im sure its a niche market but hey who knows right.
check my stats i have refferences


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Shoot me... 

x2
my eyes.....Im going blind. Those poor cars....those disgusting women....


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_god, even the women disgust me.


_Quote, originally posted by *notniuq2g* »_









i personally think the chick in the foreground is *HOTTT* 
+ i have a feeling most of the girls in the photos are Goddesses compared to all of you're laddies... i bet thats a fact.
you guys love to bash, when at home youve got a dog










_Modified by autopulse at 1:29 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (autopulse)*

I've seen less disgusting women in brothels.


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_
i personally think the chick in the foreground is *HOTTT* 
+ i have a feeling most of the girls in the photos are Goddesses compared to all of you're laddies... i bet thats a fact.
you guys love to bash, when at home youve got a dog









_Modified by autopulse at 1:29 PM 8-27-2008_


Her thighs are lookin good too. Let me guess, you like donks too? Shows how good of taste you have








This stupid thread is a disgrace to TCL and wtf does "i put on for my city" mean?


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_
wtf does "i put on for my city" mean?


Its a crappy rap song, made it to the top of the charts for a day, then everyone forgot about it.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_

Her thighs are lookin good too. Let me guess, you like donks too? Shows how good of taste you have








This stupid thread is a disgrace to TCL and wtf does "i put on for my city" mean?

not only do her thighs look good, she got a gorgeous face..
& no, i dont like donks much at all - but, i can appreciate the specific style no matter how ridiculous


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (ohsnappe2)*


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (ohsnappe2)*

Put On is still high on the charts


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Impeccable)*









I love D's and B's thats why i made my own..
Except mine doesnt allways fly so high..


----------



## notniuq2g (Dec 28, 2006)

32's


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (drdrew)*

No 15 year old women in the car. I guess he must have already innappropriately touched them and then thrown them 8 feet out of the car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *drdrew* »_Rapper Akon?
====


----------



## fcknlow (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (A Car for the People)*









I'm surprised the thing doesn't just collapse when you open the door. 
I'm impressed by the work put into it though.


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sideways89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideways89* »_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (wikdslo)*

Actually that's his brother Bu


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Tomandante)*


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Man throw back thread, Bump for a good time!


----------



## sweeney swang (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*

Hey i just had a question about that white escalade jus curious think i may own it now exact same wheels and even has the escalade center caps please get in touch with me thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Very nice, your first post here was a dead thread revival. Bravo, I say.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

these, donks,boxes and bubbles with Mcdonalds, reeses pieces,sprite ect on them, can they be sued for copyright? I would so like that to happen. look if those company aint pay you don't advertise, I dont even like to have the stealership sticker on my cars.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (SgtArky)*

trainwreck sponsored by BC Powders lol
http://www.katv.com/news/stori...story


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_Very nice, your first post here was a dead thread revival. Bravo, I say.


The Donk, Box, Bubble thread can NEVAR DIE!


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Morgan)*

sorry if this is somewhere already & i'm missing it.


----------



## malv1 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (notniuq2g)*



notniuq2g said:


> G-Body love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (malv1)*


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

hIGH RIDER just doesnt mesh with me on a german car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

So say someone dropped a twin turbo viper motor in one of these with 40" wheels, would it have realllly high top end?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (muffintop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffintop* »_So say someone dropped a twin turbo viper motor in one of these with 40" wheels, would it have really high top end?

It would have alot of horsepower and be REALLY top heavy, and have hellava top end in the bayous and swamps.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *malv1* »_


notniuq2g said:


> G-Body love
> 
> 
> 
> ...






notniuq2g said:


> Perfect size IMO. That's gorgeous.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (malv1)*









Looks good dammmmiT...


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (lolitzbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lolitzbilly* »_








Those are 30 inches. 

I'm not sure if this was covered or not in this thread but I seen this car on MTV Cribs: Dub Edition or whatever it's called. It was for sale for $200,000 and I was wondering if that was accurate or not. It doesn't seem it since the grill is not even authentic and I can't imagine that much money was put into the car.


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the only one I like


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (paste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paste* »_








I'm not sure if this was covered or not in this thread but I seen this car on MTV Cribs: Dub Edition or whatever it's called. It was for sale for $200,000 and I was wondering if that was accurate or not. It doesn't seem it since the grill is not even authentic and I can't imagine that much money was put into the car.

After working in the custom vehicle industry for 10+ years, visiting Rick Spade's shop (SpadeKreations built the car), I can completely understand why it's listed for that price. If you read the article about all the one-off custom built pieces for the car, the price is very reasonable in comparison. Doesn't mean it will sell for that, just means that is probably what Rick has in the entire build. 
and as for custom cars, the last 3 Alpine demo cars have over half-million dollars in EACH vehicle, when you add the parts and labor. 











_Modified by Rich20thGTI at 12:06 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

BACC AT IT


----------



## stmtt03 (Jan 22, 2008)

wassup wit it.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

I still love this thread.


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*









1500 4 dem seats


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_I still love this thread.

Seeing this thread bumped made my day.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_I still love this thread.


How can you not?!


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (BLKonBLKMKVGTI)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxocTnnzrHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lG5H-WlnVM


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (BrianGriffin)*

Fitment win


----------



## BoxChevyCustoms (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: (Rattewagen) HOW TO LIFT AN 86 CHEVY CAPRICE FOR 26'S*

hey yall im plannin to put 6's on my box chevy coupe this summer. is there any easy way to do this without buying an aftermarket lift kit? i have heard you cap get spindles from a chevy full size truck what can i use for springs and shocks and will it work with the stock A - arms. and how do i lift the back. do i get new springs or just spacers and what should i do for the shocks.


----------



## BoxChevyCustoms (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: (Rattewagen) HOW TO LIFT AN 86 CHEVY CAPRICE FOR 26'S*

hey yall im plannin to put 6's on my box chevy coupe this summer. is there any easy way to do this without buying an aftermarket lift kit? i have heard you cap get spindles from a chevy full size truck what can i use for springs and shocks and will it work with the stock A - arms. and how do i lift the back. do i get new springs or just spacers and what should i do for the shocks.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rattewagen) HOW TO LIFT AN 86 CHEVY CAPRICE FOR 26'S (BoxChevyCustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoxChevyCustoms* »_ hey yall im plannin to put 6's on my box chevy coupe this summer. is there any easy way to do this without buying an aftermarket lift kit? i have heard you cap get spindles from a chevy full size truck what can i use for springs and shocks and will it work with the stock A - arms. and how do i lift the back. do i get new springs or just spacers and what should i do for the shocks.


So your own thread and now this?
PS I'd love to see what 6" wheels would look like on a Chevy


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (JUSTINCASE1021)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUSTINCASE1021* »_ 











_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 12:32 PM 12-28-2006_

good to know that bloods watch the simpsons.
i wonder if crips watch family guy 
?


----------



## BoxChevyCustoms (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: (NightTrain EX)*

if you didn't have anything positive to say about my question why would you come up with some smart ass comment like that. 6 inch rims on a chevy.... obviously i meant twenty sixes you stupid ****. This is a donk forum isnt it? does anyone in this forum know anything about cars or are you all just a bunch of pretenders. dumbass hick ******** posting pictures of lifted cars they probably found on google. how many of you actually own one of these cars or have ambitions of building one? thats what i thought. and for you NightTrain i dont know what kinda **** your trying to pull but your on the wrong ****in site bud. it says you have a jetta 1.8l so take your 4 cylendar piece of **** back to the autobahn forum you nazi ********** this site is for DONKS ONLY BITCH!


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Insomniax)*

^^ He seems fun. Can someone with mad p-chop skillz (yo) do up a troll-themed donk? That would be amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by nairmac at 3:54 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## Sniper666 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (Wellington P Funk)*

Not Bitching, just an observation. 
I usually see these types of vehicles parked in front of run down dumps for a house. It amazes me that someone would spend more money on one wheel than fixing up the house where they rest their head. It’s funny; you don’t see these chitty cars in the affluent
neighborhoods where people have advanced degrees and six or seven figure incomes.

IQ scores might be at play here. 
When did common sense become so uncommon?


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

Dunno about the troll, how about an ogre?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (BoxChevyCustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoxChevyCustoms* »_if you didn't have anything positive to say about my question why would you come up with some smart ass comment like that. 6 inch rims on a chevy.... obviously i meant twenty sixes you stupid ****. This is a donk forum isnt it? does anyone in this forum know anything about cars or are you all just a bunch of pretenders. dumbass hick ******** posting pictures of lifted cars they probably found on google. how many of you actually own one of these cars or have ambitions of building one? thats what i thought. and for you NightTrain i dont know what kinda **** your trying to pull but your on the wrong ****in site bud. it says you have a jetta 1.8l so take your 4 cylendar piece of **** back to the autobahn forum you nazi ********** this site is for DONKS ONLY BITCH! 

I'll break this down for you as I have a pretty good feeling that you are either a troll or just some other sort of stupid:
A.) This is not a Donk Forum.
B.) You said 6s so I took you seriously (maybe it's another new urban fashion).
C.) I'm not trying to pull any "****," rather trying to ask you a few questions
D.) I'm surprised you can spell autobahn, but cannot spell cylinder.

*NOW in Translation so you can understand:
a.) dis iz not a donk forom 
b.) ya'll be sayin 6s so I wuz jus keepin it real with my qustion...nah'mean?
c.) why u be trippin, i'm just throwin you some info
d.) how u be spellin autobahn, but be all outta place on cylinder?*


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (NightTrain EX)*









edit because he looks like he would fit right in here:


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (vwovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwovw* »_this stuff came into style cause the police can't see them rollin their blunts

..tell me there's some truth to this statement


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

i could see this thread going wrong from a mile away. No complaining? This is TCL.


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (C0RRAD01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C0RRAD01* »_


















_Quote, originally posted by *lofapoo* »_More pics/info on the 'rado, stat!

A Rado sittting on Golf Country frame maybe, looks like it if you ask me.


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)

Its crazy to see a company like spade kreations on TCL. I live a 
couple miles down the road from the shop. My brother in law went to 
school with the creator/owner of spade kreations. Theres a huge 
lowrider scene in the local area and everyone here knows spade-
made. Hell, I even got my window tint done at spade kreations. I saw 
the phantom donk at a local car show and it is truly amazing. Photos 
do no justice whatsoever. Ill try and find photos of some of their other 
stuff.
EDIT FOR PHOTOS:


























_Modified by El Brando at 7:49 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## Mr.Variety (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: The NO B1TCHING Donk/Box/Bubble thread (gianni versace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gianni versace* »_
good to know that bloods watch the simpsons.
i wonder if crips watch family guy 
?

no thats for us ********


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (El Brando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Brando* »_










This car needs its own thread or it won't screw with nearly enough people. Namely, the people who wouldn't click on this thread because they were afraid they'd see this.


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Does Mr. W.P. Funk still post on TCL?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

This thread hasnt seen TCL v3.0, figured it was time...


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

BLKonBLKMKVGTI said:


> This thread hasnt seen TCL v3.0, figured it was time...


:laugh:


----------



## Q- (Dec 10, 2007)

You start a post by breaking your own rule #2?



Wellington P Funk said:


> Here's what's up, the original Donk/Box/Bubble thread got all gummed up with bitching and whining. In this thread, we do three simple things:
> 1) post pictures of donks, boxes, bubbles, or anything similar
> 2) respond with previously-unseen pictures or short, concise statements of personal taste (i.e., "I like it" or "Too much for me")
> 3) enjoy a fun, entertaining thread
> ...


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)




----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I saw this on the way home...








looks like a work in progress donk..


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

BoxChevyCustoms said:


> dumbass hick ******** posting this site is for DONKS ONLY BITCH!













Pass or Fail????


----------



## Type44 (Jan 20, 2007)

When in ATL in '04, I was told that this style came about because it is illegal to lower a car in GA (not talking a set of Eibachs, I mean *drop* like a certain e28 or like most AZ lowriders) so since jacked-up trucks were legal, somebody got the ball rolling with a blinged-out Impala... 

Was the rest history, or is this make-believe??


----------



## Shift_Star (Apr 21, 2010)

Type44 said:


> When in ATL in '04, I was told that this style came about because it is illegal to lower a car in GA (not talking a set of Eibachs, I mean *drop* like a certain e28 or like most AZ lowriders) so since jacked-up trucks were legal, somebody got the ball rolling with a blinged-out Impala...
> 
> Was the rest history, or is this make-believe??



You were lied to.





I'm coming back to light this thread up with QUALITY cars, not the stupid high POS theme cars that are highly disliked by everyone and give this scene an even worse perception than it deserves.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

got the pleasure to drive this thing :laugh:










Cant remember the size but I think they were 30"+


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> got the pleasure to drive this thing :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was it?


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

HaterSlayer said:


> How was it?


Well I only drove it about 100 yards or so but I had a huge smile the whole time, Im used to parking things like lambos or ferraris in that spot so I got a lot of weird looks. I assume they used a lift kit similar to what would be used to lift a suburban for off road use.


----------



## Shift_Star (Apr 21, 2010)

The lift is pointless, Its been proven you can put 30s on an escalade/similar GMT900 SUV without a huge lift


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Well what ever size these were im pretty sure the lift was required. Heres another angle.


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

lolitzbilly said:


> Those are 30 inches.


I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!!!!!

Cool car bro.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

more


----------



## pho (May 9, 2007)

I'm lovin it.


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

These belongs here:


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

holy thread resurrection


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

BagelConsultant said:


> These belongs here:


I'm not mad at this. :laugh:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

I actually dig that :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

ADargetnI said:


>


That's hawt


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

ADargetnI said:


>


Some of these modern donks are really nice they can pull offf the 26" wheels because theyre huggeeee so long in length.

Some in Florida have incredible flawless paintwork I believe Sudie provides some of the best paint jobs in the industry


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


>


I'd roll this one.


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

BagelConsultant said:


> These belongs here:




This is a girls car. She has an instagram I can't remember the name of with +100k followers.

missmurano or something


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

mistral938 said:


> This is a girls car. She has an instagram I can't remember the name of with +100k followers.
> 
> missmurano or something


I think its Pink now


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

This may have been covered already so I apologize in advance if it has, but where does one purchase tires for the massive wheels they are running with virtually no sidewall? Is this the sort of thing you could pick up from Tire Rack? Do certain brands offer "donk-specific" tires? 

And one for my contribution:


----------



## HaterSlayer (Oct 19, 2007)

_Pants said:


> This may have been covered already so I apologize in advance if it has, but where does one purchase tires for the massive wheels they are running with virtually no sidewall? Is this the sort of thing you could pick up from Tire Rack? Do certain brands offer "donk-specific" tires?
> 
> And one for my contribution:


You buy them at the same place you get the wheels. From what I understand the tires are usually the limiting factor on the wheel sizes. I don't know who makes the tires, but they're expensive and people are willing to pay so I guess companies find a way.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jimmy Russells said:


> holy thread resurrection


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

OOOO-A3 said:


>


2016, the year of Roy Batty


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Why did this thread die why oh why

Some of these cars have interesting paint schemes


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Man I miss this thread:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Palic (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Oh welcome back guilty pleasure thread. 

It's interesting to me that this styling trend doesn't really push any further back than the mid sixties, when I feel like some of the late 50s cars could just swallow up 30" wheels no problem. 

Borderline...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Man I miss this thread:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh: 

I just said the same thing in my head when I saw this popped back up. 


I will get some pics this summer :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lower it.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

HAHA still love this thread damn didnt know it started in 2006 damn


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Im fond of this donk thats been around a few years , Z06 powered so it can spin those huge forgiatos


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

from Tuesday night


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Hot rodders never touch 4 doors yet the "donk"scene does :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

HaterSlayer said:


> You buy them at the same place you get the wheels. From what I understand the tires are usually the limiting factor on the wheel sizes. I don't know who makes the tires, but they're expensive and people are willing to pay so I guess companies find a way.


I see that Delinte is one of them that makes 30" tires










That is a brand owned by the Chinese tire maker, Sentury.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Hot rodders never touch 4 doors yet the "donk"scene does :thumbup::thumbup:


Cheaper car = bigger wheels.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

WOW blast from the past post !


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Car Problems said:


> WOW blast from the past post !


That has been so many different cars.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

patrikman said:


> from Tuesday night


This is a great machine.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Hot rodders never touch 4 doors yet the "donk"scene does :thumbup::thumbup:


Never? That’s not even remotely true. 



whoisglipglop said:


> This is a great machine.


It could be worse, it’s fairly classy.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

How could this thread die off 
Riviera


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> How could this thread die off


The haters wont ever bring us down.


----------

